# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Photos your proud of -not just hunting

## el borracho

There are quite a few budding snappers out there with their cameras that have shots they're really proud of -I know I have a few ! Lets see your creative bent even if not hunting images !!the first one is a stunt man from the Mount who jumped of a wharf pole while I snapped from underneath -the second a water shot I took for a surf magazine article I wrote and the third a shot I took at the zoo of a Flamingo

----------


## Rushy

Clearly you have an artistic flair El B.  Now all I have to do is workout how to put up an old out of focus Polaroid and then for that moment I will be the second best photographer in the thread.

----------


## el borracho

yes Rushy I am multi talented .............lol , The guy flying many think its a photoshop job ..but it hasnt been touched other than colour

----------


## mattdw

Pretty happy with the odd iphone snap I've made. Occasionally the light hits just right.

----------


## mattdw

El B, I love that Flamingo photo. Really tricksy.

----------


## R93

> Pretty happy with the odd iphone snap I've made. Occasionally the light hits just right.
> 
> Attachment 11353
> 
> Attachment 11354
> 
> Attachment 11355


Awesome shots for the phone Matt. Nice.
I have one pic I took years ago of my Gsp
Locked on point, nose to nose with a red hind that was trying to catch some z's in the gorse.
It's on paper so I should scan it sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

No pro by any stretch but my wife has timing!!! My lil girl at 6 weeks. Yes I am the butt of the joke  :Wink:  Thigh slappingly funny!

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Gibo.  You are in for trouble if she is already laughing at you

----------


## el borracho

> Pretty happy with the odd iphone snap I've made. Occasionally the light hits just right.
> 
> Attachment 11353
> 
> Attachment 11354
> 
> Attachment 11355


nice stuff from an iphone for sure . the south island has moods i dont think well ever see north

----------


## Rushy

> the south island has moods


I don't know about you arty farty types El B.  How can an island have moods?  It is not as though it is a bloody woman.

----------


## el borracho

this is Ian King from the punk band the bleeders . him and i went north one day and did a water shoot -soft eastcoast afternoon sun -perfect light. why they are special is because they represent an era of longboarding being lost to this country as the old style is surpassed by a newer less classic and styly riding method

----------


## Rushy

> this is Ian King from the punk band the bleeders . him and i went north one day and did a water shoot -soft eastcoast afternoon sun -perfect light. why they are special is because they represent an era of longboarding being lost to this country as the old style is surpassed by a newer less classic and styly riding method


Where were you when you took those pictures?

----------


## madjon_

In the water :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> In the water


Or two counties away with a fuck off big lens

----------


## el borracho

In the water :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Recent one I quite like 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Rushy

> In the water


Nah I smell a rat.  How come there isn't any water on the lens?

----------


## el borracho

spit on ya glass and hopefully you shed  all the water -sometimes not. actually those two i took on different days --on the nose at tawharanui and he other tearai point nikon200d 18-55lens with water housing

----------


## Rushy

> spit on ya glass and hopefully you shed  all the water -sometimes not. actually those two i took on different days --on the nose at tawharanui and he other tearai point nikon200d 19-55lens with water housing


What a clever bugger you are El B.

----------


## el borracho

it was fun shooting surf but alas time for new interests

----------


## Rushy

I see they had taken Jesus and the thief down before you took that first shot

----------


## Twoshotkill

> No pro by any stretch but my wife has timing!!! My lil girl at 6 weeks. Yes I am the butt of the joke  Thigh slappingly funny!
> 
> Attachment 11356


Wow Gibo That chair is mint for its age.

----------


## el borracho

> I see they had taken Jesus and the thief down before you took that first shot


Ahipara round the point --interesting religious cloths line lol

----------


## Gibo

> Wow Gibo That chair is mint for its age.


Yeah mate mrs gave them a refit, theres two, i was dubious ha ha

----------


## Twoshotkill

> Yeah mate mrs gave them a refit, theres two, i was dubious ha ha


Those couches are like sitting in a cloud.Mmmmmm
They dont make them like they used to!

----------


## Gibo

> Those couches are like sitting in a cloud.Mmmmmm
> They dont make them like they used to!


Bro you should see our lounge ha ha couches are out there!!

----------


## Rushy

> Bro you should see our lounge


Sure.  When is the party

----------


## Gibo

> Sure.  When is the party


Anytime! Normally everday starting with S :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Fair enough. I will keep that in mind

----------


## thedrunkfish

Surfcasting Castlepoint

----------


## Richie

Originally Posted by el borracho  
this is Ian King from the punk band the bleeders . him and i went north one day and did a water shoot -soft eastcoast afternoon sun -perfect light. why they are special is because they represent an era of longboarding being lost to this country as the old style is surpassed by a newer less classic and styly riding method




> Where were you when you took those pictures?


Te Arai??

----------


## Twoshotkill

Hardly great photo but its not often you see them like this anymore

----------


## Rushy

Bug heaven.  Brilliant stuff.  I miss that

----------


## GravelBen

A handful of mine:


Crisp by gravelben, on Flickr


Crevasse Climbing by gravelben, on Flickr


Afterglow by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gapped axe

The guy on the air chair awesome. Been way to many years since I've surfed the Nth East Coast. Just sold 1 of my long boards to buy another SUP. As you get older, and bigger, the keen is still there, you just have to change things around a bit.

----------


## TimeRider

Here's one

----------


## Rushy

It is upside down TR ha ha ha ha

----------


## TimeRider

> It is upside down TR ha ha ha ha


Nope

----------


## Rushy

> Nope


Have another look. It is so ha ha ha ha

----------


## el borracho

> A handful of mine:
> 
> 
> Crisp by gravelben, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Crevasse Climbing by gravelben, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Afterglow by gravelben, on Flickr


like i said there are moods you only get down south -some nice images

----------


## Smiddy

El borracho - what shutter speed to catch the surf like that?  And what iso?

Do you have to bump your iso up alot when increasing shutter speed?

----------


## distant stalker

A few scenics and one of the mrs in her first comp







I actually like the light interference in this one

----------


## distant stalker

Had to screenshot last one from my facebook

----------


## distant stalker

El b i would.have never picked you as a wave skidder. Do they allow twede on the beach? Lol

----------


## Gibo

> El b i would.have never picked you as a wave skidder. Do they allow twede on the beach? Lol


Tweed speedoes ha ha ha!!!!!

----------


## Munsey

> Tweed speedoes ha ha ha!!!!!


Tweedoes !

----------


## distant stalker

> Tweed speedoes ha ha ha!!!!!


Togs, togs, undies  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Togs, togs, undies


Be itchy i reckon. Is it El B????

----------


## el borracho

to fat and stuffd now to paddle -I built many boards and had i been into tweed it would have appeared on a board fore sure .here is a few of me when young- me on the left with a mate and a few boards  I glassed and finnished

----------


## phillipgr

El B, you must have a few nice shots of your setters working? I wouldn't mind seeing a few if you don't mind putting them up

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## el borracho

sure .

----------


## phillipgr

Great pics! Love that second to last one

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gapped axe

Man that looks just like me and my brother in the mid seventies, my first car was a Angle box. I also built a few boards. my first board I owned was a Peter Byers. 1 stage my brother and I had 13 boards in the quiver. Mainly rode 5'8-5'10 quads, now ride a 10" jetty and SUPs A couple of older photos. 1st one the original Maketu Board Riders, and the second one is me wearing all the latest safety gear, including special bare feet safety shoes. whoopsie a bit more vertical than planned

----------


## el borracho

thats not Baz Watkins under your arm there is it?

----------


## Gapped axe

No it's Bruce Green, I'm the 2nd from the right

----------


## kiwi39

Cuppla Random Skyjumping shots ... 


Tim

----------


## el borracho

> No it's Bruce Green, I'm the 2nd from the rightAttachment 11406


Baz is a Makatu local and is now back there living in a bus out there

----------


## el borracho

> Cuppla Random Skyjumping shots ... 
> 
> 
> Tim


go hard Tim yehaaa

----------


## Gibo

> Baz is a Makatu local and is now back there living in a bus out there





> Man that looks just like me and my brother in the mid seventies, my first car was a Angle box. I also built a few boards. my first board I owned was a Peter Byers. 1 stage my brother and I had 13 boards in the quiver. Mainly rode 5'8-5'10 quads, now ride a 10" jetty and SUPs A couple of older photos. 1st one the original Maketu Board Riders, and the second one is me wearing all the latest safety gear,Attachment 11404Attachment 11405 including special bare feet safety shoes. whoopsie a bit more vertical than planned


Wonder if you guys know my tribe? They are Maketu born and bred. Grandpa was the Maketu School Principal. Dad and all the uncles and aunties were in the surf club and surfers etc.

----------


## el borracho

I dont Gibo , I only knew Baz Watkins from when he lived in Auckland .You live in the Mount ?I Got a few friends there -Matt Hall from bodyline wetsuits -Jay Reeve TV and radio -all surf crew

----------


## Gibo

> I dont Gibo , I only knew Baz Watkins from when he lived in Auckland .You live in the Mount ?I Got a few friends there -Matt Hall from bodyline wetsuits -Jay Reeve TV and radio -all surf crew


Live in Te Puke. Did live in the Mount for years. All my mates are surfers and I know most of the MBR crew. 
Was Baz Watkins Tup's son? My uncle married a Watkins...sure there will be a link there. All good.

----------


## el borracho

I only knew Baz and his Bro Craig and that was some 30 years ago

----------


## Gibo

> I only knew Baz and his Bro Craig and that was some 30 years ago


There it is. Craig Watkins. Know him well. Draughtsman by trade. Ha Ha his sister is my aunty.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> There it is. Craig Watkins. Know him well. Draughtsman by trade. Ha Ha his sister is my aunty.


Is that the same sister that El B used to meet down the dunes? ha ha ha ha  Hell Gibo El B could be related to you.

----------


## Gibo

> Is that the same sister that El B used to meet down the dunes? ha ha ha ha  Hell Gibo El B could be related to you.


Ha Ha. No I dont know any relations that wear tweed Rushy  :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

Small world Gibo -I dont know if Craig would remember me but his Brother Baz would for sure .Craig as I remember was also a volunteer fireman .

----------


## phillipgr

New Zealand is a small place, gotta love it

----------


## el borracho

a few more- the double barrel tube is Mahia -the big wave was where I lived in Northern Spain Mundaka -Nose rider is my friend Trent in Gisborne -Palm is Tarawhanui north of Auck - and the last over looking Makarori Gisborne in the late arvo

----------


## Gibo

> Small world Gibo -I dont know if Craig would remember me but his Brother Baz would for sure .Craig as I remember was also a volunteer fireman .


Yip thats the one. His sister (my Aunty) Penni was also a volunteer at the Maketu brigade.

----------


## Gibo

> a few more- the double barrel tube is Mahia -the big wave was where I lived in Northern Spain Mundaka -Nose rider is my friend Trent in Gisborne -Palm is Tarawhanui north of Auck - and the last over looking Makarori Gisborne in the late arvo


Awesome! That double Barrel is out there!

----------


## Kscott

Waiting for my new camera to arrive, but this one still makes me smile.

----------


## el borracho

unusual feel about that shot Kscott what have you done to it or is it shot as we see it ?

----------


## Smiddy

> There are quite a few budding snappers out there with their cameras that have shots they're really proud of -I know I have a few ! Lets see your creative bent even if not hunting images !!the first one is a stunt man from the Mount who jumped of a wharf pole while I snapped from underneath -the second a water shot I took for a surf magazine article I wrote and the third a shot I took at the zoo of a Flamingo


El borracho - what shutter speed to catch the surf like that? And what iso?

Do you have to bump your iso up alot when increasing shutter speed?

----------


## el borracho

which image ? Shooting in water generally iso 100-200 shoot in the water alot on auto and adjust later on PC especially good if shooting in raw.Land base shots depending on light one needs to adjust accordingly- my land base set up was a nikon 600f4

----------


## GravelBen

> my land base set up was a nikon 600f4


Thats a big ass lens! My biggest is an 80-200f2.8, even thats 1.3kg.

----------


## el borracho

flogged it last year for 9k . i had the 70-200 2.8vr nikon but sold it also . just got a cheap 55-200vr 170 bucks -it works!!!

----------


## GravelBen

I find the f2.8 pretty useful shooting motorsport stuff, especially early morning rally stages you want all the light you can get eh. Nice piece of glass.

----------


## el borracho

Nice piece of glass.

----------


## Kscott

> unusual feel about that shot Kscott what have you done to it or is it shot as we see it ?


Added blur in PS, tweaked the contrast and that's about it. Just happened to be in a good spot at Devonport wharf one day with the wind blowing in the right direction.

----------


## Ryan

Hmmm, can't seem to get rid of the photo of Auckland train tracks... seems horribly dark once uploaded. Oh well.

----------


## el borracho

the tracks work well in the pic!!! the middle one could be named" War of the Worlds"

----------


## el borracho

Auckland

----------


## Gillie

Some nice snaps there El B. I haven't been doing much photography lately so a few of these are pretty old now. 

Southern Kaimanawa
[img][/img]

Ruahine Corner
[img][/img]

My nephew:
[img][/img]

Raglan
[img][/img]

----------


## 308

Ruakokopatuna Chasm

----------


## Matt2308

My friend Joe took the picture of me with the Kingie...but I'm rather proud of it! :-)

----------


## Ryan

That sure is a big ol' fish!

----------


## Red

Gutted at the last moment it focused on the branch instead of the bird

----------


## Smiddy

Nice kingi Matt,  been trying to spear on for last couple of years but havnt been able to get onto them

----------


## chrome

heres one of the mutts taken with a simple camera

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Some nice snaps there El B. I haven't been doing much photography lately so a few of these are pretty old now. 
> 
> Southern Kaimanawa
> [img][/img]



I have a photo in that very spot somewhere. Also, I walk about 500 yard in the other direction of the sign and shot my first Sika! Happy days in a nice spot.

----------


## Gillie

I haven't been doing too much photography since the holiday last year. Done a lot more video with the DSLR and just not much still photography. I managed to take these over the last couple of weekends though:

----------


## Rushy

Great shot that first one Gillie.

----------


## Spoon

Heres a few photos I've taken over the last few years.. They were all taken using a compact camera so some of them are a bit grainy.

----------


## Tahr

Lake Pukaki

----------


## Kscott

Alexandra over Easter, snapped via iphone as a passenger while the car was screaming around the corner  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Awesome shots for the phone Matt. Nice.
> I have one pic I took years ago of my Gsp
> Locked on point, nose to nose with a red hind that was trying to catch some z's in the gorse.
> It's on paper so I should scan it sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Do that @R93 that dog was a champion id love to see that pic.

----------


## Neckshot

> Man that looks just like me and my brother in the mid seventies, my first car was a Angle box. I also built a few boards. my first board I owned was a Peter Byers. 1 stage my brother and I had 13 boards in the quiver. Mainly rode 5'8-5'10 quads, now ride a 10" jetty and SUPs A couple of older photos. 1st one the original Maketu Board Riders, and the second one is me wearing all the latest safety gear,Attachment 11404Attachment 11405 including special bare feet safety shoes. whoopsie a bit more vertical than planned


New Lynn Bowl? @Gapped axe

----------


## Neckshot

> Attachment 11438
> 
> Attachment 11439
> 
> Hmmm, can't seem to get rid of the photo of Auckland train tracks... seems horribly dark once uploaded. Oh well.


Makes me a little Homesick.I still love Auckland.

----------


## Gapped axe

yup  you got it. I used to wear out a set of trucks every couple of months' or so grinding on the edge.

----------


## Neckshot

> yup  you got it. I used to wear out a set of trucks every couple of months' or so grinding on the edge.


I spent every arvo after school and sometimes during there :Grin: , while I was skating we had new lynn bowl Blockhouse bay bowls and Graffiti junction in New Market aswell  Auckland was a skaters paradise for me.

----------


## 10-Ring

Nothing I'm particularly proud of; just good memories for me.

Wellington harbour in winter. Nikon D3, 24-70 F/2.8


Wellington harbour in summer. Nikon D800E, 200 f/2 VRII


Seals in surf, Kaikoura. Nikon D3, 200 f/2 VRII


Goal keeper. Nikon D3, 200 f/2 VRII


Lion. Nikon D3, 200 f/2 VRII


Farm horse. Nikon D3, 200 f/2 VRII


Maya. Nikon D3, 85 f/1.4


How did I know she was a Grandmaster? Chocolate Chess. Nikon D800E, Zeiss 100 f/2 MP

----------


## Gapped axe

> I spent every arvo after school and sometimes during there, while I was skating we had new lynn bowl Blockhouse bay bowls and Graffiti junction in New Market aswell  Auckland was a skaters paradise for me.


   That would of been 1980, there was a bowl over at Glenfield and 1 in Ponsonby and of course Skatopia at Rainbows end. Grew up in that immediate area. New Lynn primary. Blockhouse bay Intermediate and then Kelston Boys. I did my apprenticeship in Portage rd. Home Turf I guess

----------


## Neckshot

> That would of been 1980, there was a bowl over at Glenfield and 1 in Ponsonby and of course Skatopia at Rainbows end. Grew up in that immediate area. New Lynn primary. Blockhouse bay Intermediate and then Kelston Boys. I did my apprenticeship in Portage rd. Home Turf I guess


Arahoe primary passadena intermediate Avondale college.you would have street skated Aotea  square also 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gapped axe

Westies huh You must of lived in the Sheridan dr Hutchinson ave area?

----------


## Neckshot

> Westies huh You must of lived in the Sheridan dr Hutchinson ave area?


Wolley Ave and then Tiverton rd good times 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Bugger the seals that surf shot is brilliant!

I can ride or drive anything with 1 one wheel or more but if i look at a skateboard my collar bone breaks.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gapped axe

Gardner Ave, Astley Ave end. Played league on my home ground in Woolington Ave.

----------


## Neckshot

> Gardner Ave  Astley Ave end. Played league on my home ground in Woolington Ave.


Stags.played under nines and tens

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## shift14

> Nothing I'm particularly proud of; just good memories for me.
> 
> Wellington harbour in winter. Nikon D3, 24-70 F/2.8
> Attachment 23344
> 
> Wellington harbour in summer. Nikon D800E, 200 f/2 VRII
> Attachment 23345
> 
> Seals in surf, Kaikoura. Nikon D3, 200 f/2 VRII
> ...


Fantastic pictures #10.....loved the bird ones too, esp the tui's

B

----------


## 10-Ring

Thanks Bevan.

----------


## 10-Ring

> Bugger the seals that surf shot is brilliant!
> 
> I can ride or drive anything with 1 one wheel or more but if i look at a skateboard my collar bone breaks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ha! Can't say I'm that keen on the smelly bastards myself. 

Skate boards are for maniacs.

----------


## kiwijames

> Bugger the seals


You sick bastard  :Wink:

----------


## luke

Me in Antartica Mt Erebus in the back

----------


## veitnamcam

> You sick bastard


That took a while  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

Stewart Island Sunrise by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Drahthaar



----------


## nicklm

This is nothing flash but a cool photo taken on my phone from Charleston on the West Coast

----------


## muzza

Heres a moonlit seascape from Stewart Island a couple of weeks ago

----------


## GravelBen

Looks like we were down there at the same time, which part of the island were you on?

----------


## muzza

North Tikotatahi

----------


## deepsouthaussie

First shot is of me skating on location during a surf/skate trip to bali in 2007. 2nd is looking south from the crown range. 3rd camp fire Nokomai. Attachment 23887Attachment 23885Attachment 23886

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Andrew46826

A couple I took a few years ago.

----------


## GravelBen

> North Tikotatahi


Cool, how was the hunting down there?  We were at Rollers, without much success but we're pretty amateur hunters! Got the ferry over on the sat morning and back wed evening

----------


## Maca49

Couple from pilot bay Mount Maunganui

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Old Bastard



----------


## Old Bastard



----------


## Dundee



----------


## Josh



----------


## Josh



----------


## Old Bastard



----------


## Gibo

Sleeping Penguin in that second pic ha ha

----------


## Old Bastard

The bottom one is a knackered Penguin ha ha

----------


## EeeBees

The horse shoes on the hut wall are the wrong way... :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> The horse shoes on the hut wall are the wrong way...


To late EeeBees the luck has run out already.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Pengy

> The bottom one is a knackered Penguin ha ha


Pics are not showing for me. If you have used my image without my permission I want compo

----------


## 7mmsaum

Some very nice Sika stags within 1000yrds of those falls Dundee

----------


## Maca49

> Pics are not showing for me. If you have used my image without my permission I want compo


Seen one Pengy you've seen the lot,  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Old Bastard

Seen one Pengy you seen one too many  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Iam bloddy sure that your pic #9 of the long white cloud is one of mine OB. .

----------


## Old Bastard

You were on the trip Tim ,its on the road to Cape Reinga ,when we all stayed at Rangiputa that time ,so you probably have one the same

----------


## Pengy

Thats because I took it.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shearer

A series of photos of a Taranaki sunset in February.

----------


## rs200nz

Took this pic of my mates GTR skyline at Hobsonville airbase.

----------


## Dundee

That is cool :Cool:

----------


## johnino

Sitting on the front deck, glass of wine in hand watching the sun disappear at the end of another weekend.

----------


## Maca49

> Sitting on the front deck, glass of wine in hand watching the sun disappear at the end of another weekend.


Geeze that's tough, :36 1 8:

----------


## K95

Looking for chams


P1010502 by AckleyImproved, on Flickr

----------


## johnino

Up in the Urchins

----------


## jack

Taken from up on Bluff Hill

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 24734
> 
> Taken from up on Bluff Hill


That is an epic pic jack  :Grin:

----------


## jack

Thanks Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah I see what you mean, it is quite high, but you don't need to get under it! Haha. I'd probably have scarfed the underside of the log "as close" to the root ball as possible, then when you come in from the top it should break away as if you were felling it from a stand position. The stump would pivot off and roll down hill. You need to try and avoid cutting a tree at a pressure point such as through the middle. There's even amounts of weight pulling down on the cut you were making, so when it went, all the pressure was released simultaneously and fast. Obviously you worked this out after making the cut though. Easy thing to happen, and like you said you were probably a little relaxed about it and didn't stop to think about how the tree was sitting first. 
> 
> I suppose also its a bit different when you've spent a fair share of time on a saw. Reading what trees will do becomes second nature, but there are always exceptions, hence why they're so dangerous. When I was falling rimu for a heli-logging crew we had trees end up in positions where they could easily kill you if you f&*ked up things at your end multiple times a day.


You in the wrong thread bro?  :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Yeah I was, what a fkn retard  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah I was, what a fkn retard


I thought you were talking about the clouds in your opening sentence  :Grin:

----------


## Old Bastard



----------


## Tahr



----------


## JayColli

Anyone want to venture a guess on which vineyard this is?

Hint: Central Otago

----------


## Dundee

At a guess Central Otago :Psmiley:

----------


## Wildman

> Anyone want to venture a guess on which vineyard this is?
> 
> Hint: Central Otago


Earnscleugh area?

----------


## GravelBen

Familiar looking spot... Felton Road?

----------


## JayColli

You got it right Ben!

----------


## GravelBen

I kinda cheated - local knowledge, lived in Cromwell for 1.5yrs and have spent a lot of time at a friends bach up on Hall Road, used to walk and MTB down through the sluicings pretty often. 

Went bunny shooting once or twice around the edge of that vineyard with a workmate who had access, as well as a few times around Stewart Town up behind it before I learnt that historic reserves aren't open access for hunting...

----------


## madds



----------


## PERRISCICABA

From my IPHONE!

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Another shot(s) that I quiet like!

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Couple shots from my last outing fishing.

----------


## Gibo

That second one is primo!

----------


## JayColli

> I kinda cheated - local knowledge, lived in Cromwell for 1.5yrs and have spent a lot of time at a friends bach up on Hall Road, used to walk and MTB down through the sluicings pretty often. 
> 
> Went bunny shooting once or twice around the edge of that vineyard with a workmate who had access, as well as a few times around Stewart Town up behind it before I learnt that historic reserves aren't open access for hunting...


I only lived in Cromwell for 3 months but I enjoyed it quite a bit while I was working at Akarua. The amount of bunnies around there is hard to believe until you see it.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

That was just from my iPhone...

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 24734
> 
> Taken from up on Bluff Hill


I was taken up Bluff hill once Jack :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

> Anyone want to venture a guess on which vineyard this is?
> 
> Hint: Central Otago
> 
> Attachment 25686


Wish the bastard was MINE

----------


## Gibo

> That was just from my iPhone...


They take sweet pics aye  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet



----------


## Dundee

Great Shot! :Cool:

----------


## scotty

bali

kaimanawa

----------


## Taff

Pataua

----------


## PERRISCICABA

From my last weekend(29-31 aug) Wallaby hunt.

----------


## veitnamcam

There is just something about being above the cloud that just lifts the soul.
For me part of it is not seeing any houses :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Attachment 27900


Did a baby Eskimo take that pic? :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 27900


Spectacular.

----------


## Maca49

Grandson on christening day

----------


## Rushy

How can your genetic influence be in such a intelligent looking bright eyed young fellah?

----------


## Maca49

Mate he's just like me when I was that age, and I've matured very well indeed!

----------


## GravelBen

Black & white tweak up of an old one, thought it came out quite well.

Black &amp; White Challenge - Day Five by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## kiwi39

Proud of coz my little girl took it. 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

That is quite stunning.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Just played with one of mine and convert it to B/W too. Thought it is ok.







> Black & white tweak up of an old one, thought it came out quite well.
> 
> Black & White Challenge - Day Five by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## dale

picture taken with my phone can anyone guess where :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bernie

Bella on the burst

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 30779  Bella on the burst


 :Thumbsup: 
My 19mnth old girl can be down the hall in her room but if the rugby comes on the tv she runs into the lounge yelling 'rugy rugy'!

----------


## dale

also a photo from my phone taken last Saturday went for a walk upto kime hutt from carpark on the otaki side to kime in 2h 45mins even had time to spot a deer on a clearing on the way up :Cool:

----------


## Bernie

> My 19mnth old girl can be down the hall in her room but if the rugby comes on the tv she runs into the lounge yelling 'rugy rugy'!


Sounds like another sports  mad kiwi ,Bella   Thinks  rugby should be a summer sport as well( tackle)

----------


## Tahr



----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 30778picture taken with my phone can anyone guess where


Somewhere around Wanaka?

----------


## dale

Think twizel area

----------


## Dundee

Mackenzie basin :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## GravelBen

> Think twizel area


On or near Shingle Hill looking down into the South Temple?

Could almost be on the next ridge north looking down into the Huxley, but it doesn't look steep enough for that.

----------


## dale

Yes South temple

----------


## GravelBen

Woo I win! Is there a prize?

----------


## time out

> 


Nice pic Tahr - Snap!

----------


## time out

Something nice about black and white pics - have never put this up on here - but I love this pic and I have wonderful memories of Henry - my first hunting mentor  :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

> Something nice about black and white pics - have never put this up on here - but I love this pic and I have wonderful memories of Henry - my first hunting mentor


Fark.....brilliant 'old skool' hunter.....crackin photo....

----------


## time out

An old one I quite like - No 1 Reservoir Mangahao River - Circa 1965 - a good example of why flooding bush for hydro is not popular today

----------


## rs200nz

Taken recently at Kitekite Falls just next to Piha Beach

----------


## specweapon

Untweaked, off my shitty point and shoot, points to the person that guesses where it is

----------


## Dundee

> Untweaked, off my shitty point and shoot, points to the person that guesses where it is
> 
> Attachment 31727


Down South :Pacman:

----------


## veitnamcam

lees creek?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## specweapon

> lees creek?


Close, only 2 ranges away

----------


## Looseunit



----------


## Gillie



----------


## Yukon

I am quite proud of this photo that I took when I was 25 years old, and freelancing as a advertising and illustrative photographer.



I was commissioned to take this magazine cover by the British Association for Shooting and Conservation (BASC), on behalf of Heygates, and it was the only shooting related magazine cover that I ever did.

I planned and visualised this photo before the shoot, (which I did for all my magazine covers), thus saving a lot of time.

The focus had to be on the dogs, with a human presence to emphasize that they were gundogs.

I used a Zenza Bronica SQ with a 50mm wide angle lens. The wide angle lens meant that I could make the dogs disproportionally larger than Jim, the guy with the gun.

The dogs owner stood behind me on a bank, and I instructed Jim to point the gun over the dog owners head, so that there is a convergence of focus, ie to make the dogs look like they are tracking a bird.

I made sure that Jim's face was covered, because he was a human presence only. Also, I took a light reading, then reduced the exposure by half a stop, and used a hand-held flash to lift the exposure of the dogs, to give them further emphasis.

I used an orange graduated filter to add a little warmth and to darken the top of the photo to give extra contrast to the typography.

The photo was taken on 120 Fujichrome transparancy film.

It is a totally fabricated photo, but everyone got a woody, and I got paid, which was nice. Incidentally, this photo was taken on the shoot that I was a part-time keeper on, and taken at easter. There was heaps of snow left over from the winter, but I manage to find one spot where I could position myself to hide any snow.

----------


## GravelBen

Nice work - makes it all seem far to easy these days with photoshop etc!

----------


## madds

Back in the Prado days, now Hilux's, not quite the same!!!

----------


## madds

Sorry 'shortcut road', (Haymans Rd.) Lake Pukaki.

----------


## Tahr

> I am quite proud of this photo that I took when I was 25 years old, and freelancing as a advertising and illustrative photographer.
> 
> Attachment 32050
> 
> I was commissioned to take this magazine cover by the British Association for Shooting and Conservation (BASC), on behalf of Heygates, and it was the only shooting related magazine cover that I ever did.
> 
> I planned and visualised this photo before the shoot, (which I did for all my magazine covers), thus saving a lot of time.
> 
> The focus had to be on the dogs, with a human presence to emphasize that they were gundogs.
> ...


Well, that explains one thing. A mate that had been talking to you recently said that you seemed like a nice chap, but that had bloody strange accent.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Another of my .50c

----------


## StrikerNZ

Was only shooting with the camera on this occasion..

----------


## Taff

Turkey, Kas

----------


## Woody



----------


## Ranal

Spec weapon, that is an amazing photo. Captivates you.

----------


## Scottishkiwi

None of these were taken on any fancy cameras and I rarely take pictures, But here are a few of various places from my homeland  :Psmiley:

----------


## Yukon

> Well, that explains one thing. A mate that had been talking to you recently said that you seemed like a nice chap, but that had bloody strange accent.


I've always had a strange accent, 50% Staffy / 50% Kraut, also explains my mild temperament  :Zomg:

----------


## GravelBen

Fallow Deer by gravelben, on Flickr

Fallow Deer by gravelben, on Flickr

Fallow Deer by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Ranal



----------


## Ranal

Pete 
 Lanzarote, Canary Islands.

----------


## Ranal

Don Det, Laos.
 Luang Prabang, Laos.

----------


## Kscott

Not shabby for just a cell phone.

----------


## madjon_

Lake Argyle NT side

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Good evening everyone! Hope you all have had a great day.
Follow few photos of my afternoon adventure as it happen.
Left home just before 6pm



as i arrived to the place where i was going to Boom!



So i pick up my stuff and back home i went. On the way



So, before it catch up with me i finalise with these shots!



How "funny" is the weather?! LOL!

I love my cellphone!

Cheers.

----------


## redbang

Awesome looking country.  . .

----------


## GravelBen

Finally caught a lightning on camera, think its the first time I've done it!

Lightning by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Bernie

Bella batting for Canterbury  at South Island  u15 tourney  last weekend in Blenheim I like ten determination on her face (she went on to be selected for the tournament  side  )

----------


## The Bloke

Photography

----------


## darthlaidher

I am proud of a lot of them here are just a few

----------


## The Bloke

> Nice work - makes it all seem far to easy these days with photoshop etc!


I don't know if I would agree with that. I personally feel it's just lifted the bar way higher. From a technical (note - not compositional) viewpoint there is now a huge gap between a 'RAW' photograph and one with post processing. But even with plugins and presets - there still needs to be an understanding of why you are doing something and a vision of what the end result is meant to be.

----------


## GravelBen

Yep fair point - maybe its just a different skillset needed now.

----------


## The Bloke

Yeah. I started in a B&W Lightroom - mixing chemicals - don't miss that bit. Though the smell did kinda grow on you...  :Wink:

----------


## rs200nz

Herc flew past the other day when i was taking some softball photos. I love the props and the cloud going through them

----------


## The Bloke

Definitely agree on that. What was your shutter speed to stop the props like that?

----------


## rs200nz

1/2000 . Unfortunately it was early morning so couldn't afford to speed it up much more.   Love those planes

----------


## The Bloke

Stunning. I seem to have gotten into the habit of slow shutter speeds. I really need to start upping it and freezing some motion.

----------


## Ryan

> 1/2000 . Unfortunately it was early morning so couldn't afford to speed it up much more.   Love those planes


Me too! When I worked in Pretoria, our offices were on the northern approach to AFB Waterkloof. Picture the aircraft coming in straight, exhaust fumes trailing, landing lights aimed directly at your face and then as it passes overhead you could count the rivets they were so low.

----------


## southernredneck

The first time us three  brothers shot together for opening weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dan

Looking West from Cook out over LaPerouse, Balfour and Fox Glaciers. Crappy cell phone photo but nice light that day

----------


## rs200nz

Hell yeah i'm proud  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dreamer

Our beautifully majestic falcon.

----------


## stumpy

very proud of my twin girls .... now 10 weeks old

----------


## GravelBen

Took one of my bigger lenses into the bush for a change...  :Have A Nice Day: 

NZ Bush Robin by gravelben, on Flickr

NZ Bush Robin by gravelben, on Flickr

And a wide angle too...

Mavora by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Found some interesting light the other day...

NZ South Coast by gravelben, on Flickr

NZ South Coast by gravelben, on Flickr

NZ South Coast by gravelben, on Flickr

NZ South Coast by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Scouser

Mt Ngauruhoe, Tongariro National Park......and Mt Ruapehu

----------


## sako75

Like the Ruapehu one.
My Grandparents met there in the 30's when she was working at the Chateau and he was a guide on the mountain

----------


## Scouser

> Like the Ruapehu one.
> My Grandparents met there in the 30's when she was working at the Chateau and he was a guide on the mountain


Love going there Sako75, i have a huge love of mountains and consider that place my private mountaineering place!!!!!

----------


## Toby

My phone takes some awesome pics. Go the S5!

----------


## Dundee

Is that a while ago @Scouser  ?   Think the snowline would be lower today. :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

> Is that a while ago @Scouser  ?   Think the snowline would be lower today.


Yeah mate, taken last year, i can finally post photos now so im digging them out!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## PERRISCICABA

On the way in and out to my office today!



Hope you all enjoy it!

----------


## Dundee

> On the way in and out to my office today!
> 
> Attachment 37734Attachment 37735Attachment 37736
> 
> Hope you all enjoy it!


You win!! :Cool:

----------


## kiwijames

> On the way in and out to my office today!
> 
> Attachment 37734Attachment 37735Attachment 37736
> 
> Hope you all enjoy it!


GY?

----------


## veitnamcam

Stunning !  :Cool:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> GY?


Yep!

----------


## Dynastar27

They are O for awesome

----------


## southernredneck

Morning shoot on the estuary on sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> Morning shoot on the estuary on sunday 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeese, put that in your front window and you wont get burgled!!!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dreamer

Perfect day for shooting steel

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Perfect day for shooting steel
> Attachment 37874


I AM ON!!! I wish i could join you if you really going for it.

Mac

----------


## Dreamer

> I AM ON!!! I wish i could join you if you really going for it.
> 
> Mac


Was last Sunday, sorry 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> On the way in and out to my office today!
> 
> Attachment 37734Attachment 37735Attachment 37736
> 
> Hope you all enjoy it!


Beautiful....

----------


## Ryan

Managed to capture with this with a Nokia Lumia 920:

----------


## GravelBen

Up the hill in the weekend...

Southerly front over Southland by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## JoshC

My favourites.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kawekakid

Could use this for hunting. Made for the  USA army

----------


## K95

DSC_1819

----------


## deye223

did someone say shoot'n steel i did today 1216 yards ..... happy as

----------


## 199p



----------


## southernredneck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tombi

Pukeatua Stream (Roaring Meg) - Otaki forks

----------


## GravelBen

Pretty cool the way ferns catch drops of water.

DSC_1896 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_1897 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty cool the way ferns catch drops of water.
> 
> DSC_1896 by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1897 by Ben, on Flickr


I recall being stoned as when about 12-13 and me and the cousin were sitting under a fern out of the rain, we stared at the way they catch and direct water for ages........good times  :Grin:

----------


## doinit



----------


## HNTMAD

A couple of pics from last 3 yrs (sorry about the rotated ones, Unsure how to change)

----------


## muzza

I am pretty happy with this one , and the story that goes with it .

----------


## Rushy

Excellent

----------


## doinit

Always looking for Fungi while on my travels.There is plenty about.

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## Rushy

Bang.

----------


## Munsey

> Bang.


how many of us have fucked up a shot like that @Rushy ?

----------


## Rushy

> how many of us have fucked up a shot like that @Rushy ?


More than would probably admit it Munsey

----------


## Ranal

Snowdonia, Wales.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

While not a great photo as its not really focused (was taken on my phone) I like looking at this photo as it reminds me of the awesome experience I had watching this Chamois doe, she was the matriach in a group of around ten other does and young ones and we watched each other for quite a while, she was whisting and stamping her feet and carrying on, she was at times only 50 or so meters from me and I kind of felt we deceloped this mutual respect as we figured each other out. Was one of the first times I actually took the time to just sit and watch these awesome animals and sparked a great interest in photographing and hunting them.

----------


## Rushy

Cool

----------


## shift14

crappy iPhone pics of the famdamily







B

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

This fella came and started poking around my stuff when I was sitting glassing and had all my wet gear laid out on a rock to dry, don't ask me how I did it because  usually pretty average at taking photos but I just picked up the camera and took a snap and I think it turned out pretty neat

----------


## CANKIWI

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...k-home-canada/

Ill play, if this link works. I uploaded the file to my account if this doesn't work!

----------


## Dundee

Some awesome scenery there Cankiwi

----------


## Rushy

> Took this pic of the Mrs gettin' down on lunch , she made me promise on a stack of bibles not to show it to ANYONE ..... so here it is 
> Attachment 44387


Jeez that makes a subway foot long look like a beginners sandwich.

----------


## P38

> Took this pic of the Mrs gettin' down on lunch , she made me promise on a stack of bibles not to show it to ANYONE ..... so here it is 
> Attachment 44387


 @hamsav

You go girl!  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dreamer

Two velveties this morning

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic and I was working.

----------


## HNTMAD

Couple of pics taken with my phone


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Quite amazing for a phone

----------


## Pengy

There is daily race to get to the only flax bush in my yard. Mr Tui V Mr Bellbird. Guess who wins most times

----------


## Rushy

Yup.  They are bullies alright.

----------


## nz_hunter

Two photo's I took whilst on the Zamebezi River up in the Caripivi, Namibia! 
The sun before it showed itself, and after! A shame you can't hear all the amazing wildlife like I could while I waited for the photo's. 
Also taken on my phone.

----------


## GravelBen

Quite liked this sunset on Saturday night:

Te Anau sunset by Ben, on Flickr

Te Anau sunset by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## PERRISCICABA

On my way to Tapanui from Gore to see the in laws.

----------


## R93

Couple pics I found looking for another pic on my phone.

Blood Moon we had a few months ago.
Taken rather untechnically thru my spotter.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95



----------


## Rushy

Fantastic K95.

----------


## Sideshow

valparaiso chile!

This one made the BASC gundog calendar! Me and the Dude Mr September :Thumbsup:

----------


## K95

The point on the track where the dog says "NOPE".

----------


## Rushy

There are probably some people that would balk at that as well.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

A couple from my phone 

 
Kura cruncher Rainbow






So full of smelt - it couldn't keep them down

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 46062Attachment 46063



Oh might Mt Cook!

----------


## LOC

a stag in the Scottish Highlands with a typical scrappy Scottish head,

a Red Grouse from heather moorlands nearby, 2014,

and a bitey in South Africa, 2015

----------


## LOC

a more local friend up the Whataroa, 2014

----------


## 300CALMAN

Finally convinced my Wife that we need a Digital SLR. Wow! The F 801 (sitting in the cupboard for 10 years) will be jealous! Not my best shot ever by a long and the subject is somewhat basic but I can see how the censors have caught film. Watch this space!

----------


## GravelBen

Yip, they've come a long way in the last 10 years! What did you go for?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> a stag in the Scottish Highlands with a typical scrappy Scottish head,
> 
> a Red Grouse from heather moorlands nearby, 2014,
> 
> and a bitey in South Africa, 2015


Far out those are some nice shots.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Yip, they've come a long way in the last 10 years! What did you go for?


A Nikon 5200, Light enough for the Wife to use (she hated my heavy 801) and the deal was right.

D5200 Kit 18-55/3.5-5.6 VR II Black

Impressed with the standard lens which took the photo. Now trying to sort my old lenses, at least one is terminal with fungi  :Sad: 

 I wanted something with servo motor drive ie 7000 series but they are heavy.

----------


## GravelBen

Nice, good bit of kit. Know what you mean about wanting servo drive, I went for a D7000 because I have a few old AF-D lenses which need it. Always a compromise between features and weight though. Enjoy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

I love the camera already. Yes unfortunately I will be manually focusing my AF-D 70-210 f4, my favorite lens ever (once I get the fungus out). I stripped my 50mm 1.8 to get the fungus out (what a nightmare!!!) still some dust evident but now seems to work ok.

SHHH I spent some of my toy money on a AF-S Nikon 12-24 f4. What a cracker of a lense. Maybe I will just have to get some more AF-S lenses  :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

Mt Peel by evening. My son & I went for a fitness hike...awesome fun.

----------


## GravelBen

> I love the camera already. Yes unfortunately I will be manually focusing my AF-D 70-210 f4, my favorite lens ever (once I get the fungus out). I stripped my 50mm 1.8 to get the fungus out (what a nightmare!!!) still some dust evident but now seems to work ok.
> 
> SHHH I spent some of my toy money on a AF-S Nikon 12-24 f4. What a cracker of a lense. Maybe I will just have to get some more AF-S lenses


Buying more lenses is a bit like buying more guns, its easy to keep thinking of another one you want! I have Nikon AFS 18-105, AFD 50 f1.8, AFD 80-200 f2.8, Tokina AF 12-24 f4 and 400 f5.6... mostly bought second hand.

Might get a proper macro lens at some stage too, for macro at the moment I use a $10 reverse adaptor and/or extension tubes with the 50mm.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The point on the track where the dog says "NOPE".


Awesome shot! Have walked that plank myself a few times now!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Heres a couple @Dundee might like, took some photos of the Mrs to send to her family today with her pet Jersey, Esperanza, she's made the bloody thing so friendly it's a pest! Has tried to mount me on more than one occasion!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Heres a couple @Dundee might like, took some photos of the Mrs to send to her family today with her pet Jersey, Esperanza, she's made the bloody thing so friendly it's a pest! Has tried to mount me on more than one occasion!


Haha classic, the cow has that "she loves me more than you" look.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Haha classic, the cow has that "she loves me more than you" look.


Bloody thing sure gets a lot of attention! Even caught her shampooing it one day! Smells like lavender an honey now haha

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Bloody thing sure gets a lot of attention! Even caught her shampooing it one day! Smells like lavender an honey now haha


 :Grin:  that sounds like a Latina type thing to do. Great photos by the way.

----------


## K95

> Awesome shot! Have walked that plank myself a few times now!


Sad to hear a young man (20yrs old) drowned in there kayaking last week. Wrong run, wrong day. Coast rivers can be cruel.

----------


## sjjs

A few weeks ago ,  just south of Horseshoe Lake in my old truck for a few days.

----------


## GravelBen

Nice wee aurora last night, haven't caught one in a while  :Have A Nice Day: 

DSC_4647 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## K95

Love this time of year.

DSC_2976

----------


## Maarty

> Bloody thing sure gets a lot of attention! Even caught her shampooing it one day! Smells like lavender an honey now haha


I learned the hard way not to tell kids that the judges will inspect their calf club calfs teeth as part of the judging... Heard the calves going off while I was milking and the kids had my toothbrush out there and toothpaste giving the calves teeth a good scrub.

----------


## Maarty

I caught this shot one morning while we were doing pest control at Kapiti airport.

----------


## Maarty

A sunset shot from outside the M2PP office on Ihakara St Paraparaumu

----------


## Ranal

Flying over Africa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Flying over Africa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sudan, Somalia, Namibia or northern Kenya would be my guess

----------


## Dundee

> I caught this shot one morning while we were doing pest control at Kapiti airport.
> Attachment 46940


Check out  this thread :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post448854

----------


## Maarty

> Check out  this thread
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tml#post448854


Will do, thanks

----------


## Ranal

@Sideshow I'm not sure. I just woke up. Flying Dubai to Athens about half way. Could check the metadata I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

...........cant wait................just cant wait..............................................  ........................................

----------


## LOC

it isn't a photo of me - and yes it is just a stump...

----------


## deadidick

Two cocks! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kscott

Same sniping point as previous years.

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=Roy Lehndorf;450384]...........cant wait................just cant wait..............................................  ........................................

Attachment 47024[/QUOTE

Yep.......you cant beat a big glorious muddy wallow..... :Psmiley:

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 47246
> Same sniping point as previous years.


Give em a bit of a scrub and good as new for reloading :Cool:

----------


## Kscott

Nah they're the old Hornady steel cases we used to shoot (when it was dirt cheap too).

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## Dreamer

The iphone doesn't take too bad a panorama

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Awesome shot @Dreamer

----------


## possummatti

> A couple from my phone 
> 
> Attachment 45993 
> Kura cruncher Rainbow
> 
> Attachment 45994
> 
> Attachment 45996
> 
> ...


Ruffins bay?

----------


## Dreamer

Always a great day on the hill but when I run into these beautiful/majestic creatures it just makes it even more special...

----------


## Kscott

Not too shabby before and after taken with the trusty iPhone.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Mrs has joined this group online called "Farmgirl Photography" where they share photos of Farmgirl stuff. This is one of hers, I was quite blown away by it

----------


## Kscott

Fantastic composition  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Went back to my home town in NZ yesterday to drop my kids to their mother then went for a "tourist" drive as the sky was looking "OK"... Follow some of the results. 

Cheers.

Mac

Good old iPhone.

----------


## R93

Nice pics mate. The old Nor'west arch means a shit day in my home town.

Weather man has buggered his predictions again as it is a cracker morning here.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Yeah @R93 I can understand your frustration with the weather man, however I wouldn't blame him, the weather has been very different in the last 2-3 years in my "side" of the world (Glenorchy), it is a stunning day but the NW/N is already picking up in the season where it should be cold and calm. 
Good luck to you and have a great week. 

Mac

----------


## veitnamcam

Cracker shot Munsey  :Cool:

----------


## Sean



----------


## bomber

Managed to catch a couple of shooting stars awhile back while heading home from the river

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gillie



----------


## TimK



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Couple local boys just coming back from their hunt, i think it paid off.

----------


## Ryan

Pärnu, southwestern Estonia this afternoon. Image has not been edited.

----------


## Mathias

Sleepy sleepy fallow buck. He got a wake up call when my blue heeler heckled up and growled at him  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Nice.

----------


## K95

He'll be scarred for life

----------


## Rushy

That is a classic photograph.

----------


## Maca49

Nearly there, bit of powder coating and some flooring !!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 48905
> Nearly there, bit of powder coating and some flooring !!!


Oh jeez Maca you put the centre island the wrong way round.  Rip it out and turn it ninety degrees.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

Rushy I'm not moving those Ganite tops, they weigh a tonne!

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy I'm not moving those Ganite tops, they weigh a tonne!


Maca they are no heavier than they would have been forty years ago.  You wouldn't have thought twice about it back then.

----------


## Sean

Awesome photo of the sky this morning

----------


## mrs dundee

> Attachment 48905
> Nearly there, bit of powder coating and some flooring !!!


Nice kitchen plenty of space,my ones little,but thats ok.

----------


## wanakahunter

this is my favourite hunting photo of mine. on the way to retrieve a tahr i had shot. Little man in big country. puts everything into perspective for me.

----------


## Spudattack

My boys first opening weekend! (As a spectator, I think he was more excited than the shooters though!)







Even had to take his decoy to bed with him!

Sent from my SM-G360G using Tapatalk

----------


## sometimes

cool start them young :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bryan

My sons first opening weekend also. Wife carried him down to the maimai for a visit mid morning Saturday. Taken to the duck caller pretty quick for a 10 month old.  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Classic photo.

----------


## Ranal

Sorry its a bit of a big file but i managed to load it on VSAT which at the moment is basically dial up speeds.
Reine, Lofoten Islands, Norway from the top of Reinebringen Mountain.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 49332
> 
> Sorry its a bit of a big file but i managed to load it on VSAT which at the moment is basically dial up speeds.
> Reine, Lofoten Islands, Norway from the top of Reinebringen Mountain.


WOW! Speechless.

----------


## Ranal

Same place as before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tombi

Bumped into this little fella this morning

----------


## Dundee

Hope you gave it a good Bump :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Coming up the drive this morning Sylvester greeted me. :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Coming up the drive this morning Sylvester greeted me.
> Attachment 49794


I can read his mind. "I am going to get you for locking me in the cage you bugger "

----------


## Sean



----------


## quentin



----------


## roberto

really great pictures here  

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

> The point on the track where the dog says "NOPE".


is it the same ?



sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

stonegoat hunting in austria

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

the day is comeing

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

some of my biketour trough west australia

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

last week 

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Shearer

Moon rise over Speargrass last weekend.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 50017
> Moon rise over Speargrass last weekend.


What part of the country s your "spear grass" in?

----------


## Shearer

> What part of the country s your "spear grass" in?


Speargrass hut. Nelson Lakes. To the west of St Arnaud.

----------


## Munsey

Working on the Akaroa Peninsular , good day to take the camera

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Going to the supermarket this afternoon Just few, looks the same

----------


## Ryan

Going through some recent photos. A breakwater in Pärnu, Estonia.

----------


## rambo rem700

not bad from my phone.

----------


## Maca49

Papamoa Beach

----------


## Shanes215

First is the Harbor in Hamburg and the second is at home

----------


## norsk

First one is from back in the days when Dundee used to beat me up outside the Red Barrel



Second one is taking down a Red Wood in Northern California



Last one is unloaded a Beaver on a job in Alaska

----------


## norsk

Managed to get me there and back.

----------


## Dan

Few smartphone shots from work - a Mackenzie sunrise, head of the Tasman, and Mt Cook and Tasman from 12k

----------


## roberto

real strong fotos  

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

real strong fotos  

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

A couple my wife took recently in the Able Tasman National Park.

----------


## hilz77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilz77

She was a chilly smoko this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> She was a chilly smoko this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a lot worse places to take a break for a cuppa though.

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## hilz77

> There are a lot worse places to take a break for a cuppa though.


Your not wrong rushy. No wind that day so sat up there about an hour. Unreal place on a mint day that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Going through old China pics. Shanghai at night.  @res will recognise the view.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

My photo made the news tonight but the credits and location was completely wrong. 

Lol

Mac

----------


## Dundee

typical bloody media :Sad:

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Tahr

> not bad from my phone.
> Attachment 50787Attachment 50788


I like the top pic. I reckon I hold the world record for walking past there.

----------


## Pengy

11 years in NZ, and I actually got to see a Kea

and only an hour from Nelson

----------


## 223nut

@Pengy they are getting less common, last I saw was on the hump track up top, dropped down to lake hauroko and had Kakas in the bush! They are cheeky little buggers

----------


## res

sure do,in fact my new office window is in that photo


> Going through old China pics. Shanghai at night.  @res will recognise the view.

----------


## southernredneck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## southernredneck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> 11 years in NZ, and I actually got to see a Kea
> Attachment 53190
> and only an hour from Nelson


On a bloody pine tree.

I know that hill pretty well.

----------


## Shearer

> On a bloody pine tree.
> 
> I know that hill pretty well.


Haha. That's what I thought. It's a wonder it didn't have a 1080 pellet in it's beak.

----------


## Dr. Watson



----------


## 300Shortmag

Last day of Maize harvest on the Western Bays Taupo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Thought this one came out ok, iPhone pic






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## norsk

My missus with her first big game animal

----------


## PERRISCICABA

From a drive to Alexandra!

----------


## Frogfeatures

Fantastic photos, Mac.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Awesome

----------


## oraki

Just some of the many we saw

----------


## StrikerNZ

Were you on the HUNTS course trip?

----------


## 223nut

Guna have to go looking for those mountainous goats at some point!

----------


## oraki

> Were you on the HUNTS course trip?


Yep. Mobs like that scattered around the place.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Yep. Mobs like that scattered around the place.


Very nice  :Cool: 

Amazing how that happens when they're worth money...

----------


## oraki

True. I couldn't call it hunting, I went shooting. Had to do a few hard yards, but passed up the first ones seen "to earn the animal" Fair enuf I reckon. Can't make it to easy

----------


## quentin

Some time spent in the tropics recently.

----------


## distant stalker



----------


## Ranal

Is there a trick to uploading photos on ultra slow internet?

----------


## oraki

Yep.................you............just...........  ....have.............to...........be..............  patient

----------


## Ranal

> Yep.................you............just...........  ....have.............to...........be..............  patient


Haha thanks. I can bring up the upload page but can't get it to actually upload the images. Clicking the upload button does nothing. Joys of VSAT on a limited package, we seem to be in a black hole of nothingness for 3/4G and when it does appear we burn through 5-20gb a day.

----------


## L.T

Getting my Mate his first deer, in proper deer stalking country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L.T

Almost forgot to say.

----------


## L.T

It was a very hard carry out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Well done

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Getting my Mate his first deer, in proper deer stalking country. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats boys!!! With time you will learn some tricks and take only the meat home!!! 

Keep the great work

Mac

----------


## 300Shortmag

Tractor porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Ryan

Tuis are cool. I remember being slightly disappointed when I learnt that the little white part was not inflatable. I'm weird like that.

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

All phone pics.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

some phone-pics from the mountains in italy/southtirol



Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## LOC

ze alps are looking stunning @roberto

----------


## MSL

> Gesendet von meinem P023 mit Tapatalk


Where's this

----------


## Ranal

Hyrda, Greece a couple of years ago. 148sec exposure. Lucky we didn't move around to much. Shame we had guests onboard or i would have turned the lights off after 30 seconds.
If your a tech savy and want to see some more photos either @ mykamalaya or @ thelastriegen on Instagram or Aaron Riegen Photography on facebook. 
Cheers.

----------


## roberto

> Where's this


you mean the mountain or the beer ?

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

yesterday was another beautiful day in the dolomites  



sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## roberto

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## MSL

> you mean the mountain or the beer ?
> 
> sent from my schmart-fon


Yes

----------


## Ranal

Geirangerfjord, Norway
Greenland somewhere
Karekare beach, Auckland

----------


## roberto

> Yes


this is the "zwölferkogel" (3094m) in the sextner-dolomites / southtirol / italy

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## Spudattack

Deleted

----------


## distant stalker



----------


## StrikerNZ

This fat wee pudding was making a racket in the front garden this morning, so seemed only right to pull the camera out. Very happy with this shot.

----------


## BobGibson

Things you see when you dont have ya rifle

----------


## 223nut

> Things you see when you dont have ya rifle


Little buggers R all over the show. Saw 16 in 2 evenings driving around the bay

----------


## ROKTOY

Four days away with one of the greatest kids I know (biased). Tent Camp, Chaffeys Hut and lots of creeks to jump in, in between.

----------


## Rushy

Take care and have fun.

----------


## GravelBen

Got a new lens to play with  :Have A Nice Day: 

Spidey dinner time (1) by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## 223nut

That's just creepy! Macro is good fun huh?

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Got a new lens to play with 
> 
> Spidey dinner time (1) by Ben, on Flickr


Looks
Like a "gorilla face" spider hey?!

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Awesome shot! Have walked that plank myself a few times now!


can you tell me where that is?

----------


## Dreamer

Inquisitive wee fello

----------


## Ranal

Sunrise balloon ride over Bagan, Myanmar.

----------


## distant stalker



----------


## distant stalker

My mate rayray out for a cruise

----------


## GravelBen

Bit of action from the Silver Fern Rally last week:

DSC_9942 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_0182 by Ben, on Flickr

More here: https://flic.kr/s/aHskQfpugV

----------


## Ranal

Larch Mountain, Portland, Oregon.

----------


## Dundee

Action Shot

----------


## oraki

Just a couple of animals spotted today, just waiting to be released out onto the hill minus the earrings I guess

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Just a couple of animals spotted today, just waiting to be released out onto the hill minus the earrings I guess
> Attachment 61472Attachment 61473Attachment 61474Attachment 61475Attachment 61476


Yeah right!

----------


## oraki

> Yeah right!


They're on a property which hosts very rich shooters. I doubt they'll end up in a meat works. 
And talking to one of the guides a while back, the hole left behind in the ear was made by the previous hunter who missed

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 62001


Jealous!!!

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> They're on a property which hosts very rich shooters. I doubt they'll end up in a meat works. 
> And talking to one of the guides a while back, the hole left behind in the ear was made by the previous hunter who missed


Hey @oraki, are these animals around Waimate by any chance? I know a guy over that way who I think still have this kind of animals in his property. 

Nice "beasts"

Mac

----------


## oraki

> Hey @oraki, are these animals around Waimate by any chance? I know a guy over that way who I think still have this kind of animals in his property. 
> 
> Nice "beasts"
> 
> Mac


Rangitata

----------


## Dundee

Blowing a gale last night.

----------


## Boaraxa



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Oreti beach - Invercargill early today.

----------


## GravelBen

> Attachment 62913


 :Thumbsup: 

Think I know where that is, familiar looking hills... if I'm right then here is a photo looking across from the next ridge back about a year ago:

Dusk by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Boaraxa

Hey you are rite iv spent a far bit of time glassing from that low ridge infront of your tarn  :Have A Nice Day:  pluss I recognise the mineralisation on that scree.. 
Im thinking you are over in that depression behind this one ?

----------


## GravelBen

Somewhere up there near the skyline, I was at the little saddle by Pt 1425.

----------


## Boaraxa

Last scenery pic,s I post  :XD:

----------


## Dreamer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

Some good memories from a year ago...



Look very closely... see them both?

----------


## oraki

> Some good memories from a year ago...
> Attachment 65421
> 
> 
> Look very closely... see them both?
> Attachment 65422


Looks like a 14 sneaking a peak from the bush middle/lower right, bottom pic

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Please Mr @Admin, why the photo upload system has changed? it only allow to load 1 photo per time and takes "longer" than normal. It has been a while since it started and i use to do  the multiple photos in the "basic" desktop and mobile app.
Can you or someone help me as i don't want or don't use talk pad app?

Thank you in advance.

Mac

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Looks like a 14 sneaking a peak from the bush middle/lower right, bottom pic


Not quite a 14.. just a cheeky 13 5/8ths..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## GravelBen

Cracking aurora last night!

Aurora Australis 27 Mar 2017 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Cracking aurora last night!
> 
> Aurora Australis 27 Mar 2017 by Ben, on Flickr


It is going on again in Invers! But I am stuck with the kids... boomer

----------


## GravelBen

It was cloudy here when I looked outside before but maybe I should check again!

----------


## Nickoli

> Think I know where that is, familiar looking hills... if I'm right then here is a photo looking across from the next ridge back about a year ago:
> 
> Dusk by Ben, on Flickr


Fark dude - that is like a Mars landing landscape.... awesome.

----------


## 223nut

> It is going on again in Invers! But I am stuck with the kids... boomer


 @PERRISCICABA @GravelBen what time does this all kick off? Heard it was happening but don't want to be up till stupid a'clock

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> @PERRISCICABA @GravelBen what time does this all kick off? Heard it was happening but don't want to be up till stupid a'clock


Hey James, it pretty much happen every night, HOWEVER, not every night is the same, occasions like we having lately are few and when it happen you will see people going "nuts"...
To be able to see it well with naked eye you must be in a great darkness or star lights and in your case "easy"... follow
This link and every time you see numbers above 4 and better 5+ you may see it with naked eye, of course late night is better...
http://www.aurora-service.net/aurora-forecast/

I hope it helps and gravel_ben may be able to give you more advise. 


Mac

----------


## GravelBen

Mac sums it up pretty well, its not easy to predict in advance (predictions can show a better/worse chance of it but no guarantee) and you have to be somewhere dark with clear skies south to see it.

I'm part of a couple of aurora groups on facebook so I generally see a bunch of activity there to let me know when a good one is happening.

----------


## 223nut

Have the perfect place for looking near the house, it's just a matter of being out at the right time, I like me beauty sleep

----------


## GravelBen

There are a few phone apps you can get which give you notifications when it reaches a certain level too.

----------


## luckey

Just discovered this thread - man there are some awesome memories and scenes on here - shows the magic of our human and natural world ... will try and find some of my own, but can't match these.  Well done guys, keep it coming.

----------


## Nga



----------


## lumberjack

Awesome photos Nga 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ranal

Myanmar it's a place worth visiting.

----------


## TheJanitar

From our hunting trip in South Africa  :Thumbsup:  (yep yellow shirt is me.)

----------


## roberto

biking in teneriffa  

sent from my schmart-fon

----------


## stretch

One of my 6-year-olds skippering her Grandad's 2m inflatable with an 8hp. She seems quite capable.

----------


## stingray

@Pengy finally got the camera sorted!

----------


## lumberjack

Dusk fishing at Lake Mahinerangi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Pengy finally got the camera sorted! 
> Attachment 68119
> Attachment 68120
> Attachment 68121
> Attachment 68122
> Attachment 68123


I know that rock. 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Cyclops

My first 60 score at 800 yards, in my second season of FTR target shooting. 

Score is 60.3 for F-Class shooting.

----------


## Pengy

That down jacket makes me look fat  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> That down jacket makes me look fat


Fuck off that is a Lycra Tee shirt.  You are fat!  Ha ha ha ha I know, pot, kettle black but I had to say it or I wouldn't be me.

----------


## Shearer

> @Pengy finally got the camera sorted! 
> Attachment 68119
> Attachment 68120
> Attachment 68121
> Attachment 68122
> Attachment 68123


2 dogs???? @Pengy

----------


## Pengy

> 2 dogs???? @Pengy


One is the mad bugger known as Rouge, belonging to Stingray

----------


## northdude



----------


## northdude

top one is hokianga harbour and bottom one is kaipara harbour

----------


## Munsey



----------


## Gibo



----------


## Pengy

You are a feather plucker @Gibo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

@stingray

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## Biggun708

This place means everything to me...

----------


## Russian 22.

> This place means everything to me...Attachment 68800


What's special about this particular river apart from being quite photogenic?

----------


## Biggun708

> What's special about this particular river apart from being quite photogenic?


Te Urewera... Incredible place to go and refocus on what's good in life... My job can get to be a bit of a downer at times.. Time in the bush goes a long way to sort that shit out...

----------


## Russian 22.

> Te Urewera... Incredible place to go and refocus on what's good in life... My job can get to be a bit of a downer at times.. Time in the bush goes a long way to sort that shit out...


Those are good reasons. Working with at risk youth and delinquents would get depressing.

----------


## Biggun708

> Those are good reasons. Working with at risk youth and delinquents would get depressing.


Depressing, frustrating, exciting and at times incredibly rewarding... I've had so young men run up to me on the street just to tell me they've got a job and they're staying out of trouble... That stuff is gold!!

----------


## northdude

Is that the horrormunga

----------


## Russian 22.

> Depressing, frustrating, exciting and at times incredibly rewarding... I've had so young men run up to me on the street just to tell me they've got a job and they're staying out of trouble... That stuff is gold!!


Must be pretty nice to know that you had a part to play with them getting onto the straight and narrow. 

As a side question. What do you reckon the percent of the young men you work with don't have dad's in their life?

----------


## Rushy

> Depressing, frustrating, exciting and at times incredibly rewarding... I've had so young men run up to me on the street just to tell me they've got a job and they're staying out of trouble... That stuff is gold!!


Big ups to you and all the others that do the work you do.

----------


## Biggun708

> Is that the horrormunga


Close...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

Looks familiar pity the huts have been burnt down

----------


## Biggun708

> Must be pretty nice to know that you had a part to play with them getting onto the straight and narrow. 
> 
> As a side question. What do you reckon the percent of the young men you work with don't have dad's in their life?


Lot's have dad's.. In jail, on the dole..wasted..gang members.. The wheel goes round.. We've all seen them and know where they're going..  I do a bit if work with the good ones possum trapping, bush skills etc, if only we could carry it on on the outside..

----------


## Biggun708

> Looks familiar pity the huts have been burnt down


Heaps of huts left.. A siltarp suits me just fine too..

----------


## Frogfeatures

> Close...


Ruatahuna ?

----------


## ROKTOY



----------


## Biggun708

> Ruatahuna ?


Yup... Paradise right there...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 68919


Fantastic.  :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

> Attachment 68919


I am picking that walking stick will be replaced by a rifle before very long

----------


## ROKTOY

> I am picking that walking stick will be replaced by a rifle before very long


You'll not likely be wrong.
He is quite comfortable with a .22 already, has had a go on the end of the 7.62 and didn't mind it.

----------


## Ranal

Gibraltar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Gibraltar 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch out for the monkeys.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Watch out for the monkeys.


And the Spanish

----------


## Ranal

> And the Spanish


Yeah we had an interesting time with Spanish customs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Now that's what you call saw losers!
I mean come on the Brits stole it Fair and square  :Thumbsup:  :XD:  and it's not like the Spanish are handing back there little bit on the opposite side ah :O O:  :Psmiley:

----------


## gundoc

Cool view from my workshop this morning.

----------


## planenutz

This is one of my favourites from recent times, a photo I took as the weather closed in around us while hunting for Chamois.

----------


## Russian 22.

Maraetai wharf taken on my potato phone.

----------


## Frodo

Some of mine

----------


## Gibo



----------


## PERRISCICABA

The Bluff "Rockies"!!!

----------


## Cyclops

At Ashburton, last Sunday, great day to be on the range. 
My first FTR 60 @ 300 yards at the end of my second season of shooting. 60.05

Rifle: Barnard P action 308 True-Flite 1:10 32" barrel. 
155gr Lapua Scenar in Lapua Palma cases (7th use) with 44.5gr 2208.

----------


## buell984

> Lot's have dad's.. In jail, on the dole..wasted..gang members.. The wheel goes round.. We've all seen them and know where they're going..  I do a bit if work with the good ones possum trapping, bush skills etc, if only we could carry it on on the outside..


The ones that don't heed ur advise and apply the knowledge learnt come to me at Christchurch mens sadly

----------


## Gillie

Snowmachining along the Susitna River, Alaska in January 2017. Photos from the trip do not do the scenery justice - even on a bad day simply stunning!

----------


## 223nut

awesome to see this guy. we were up in his territory, saw one fly past and then it landed on a rock 25m away, still another one somewhere above us screeching. suspect we were getting close to their nest, wasnt concerned about us or the dogs and was keeping an eye out for lunch for 5mins before flying off

----------


## Sideshow

Here fishy fishy hehehee that's my arm by the way :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

No not my last selfie :Thumbsup:

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910C mit Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

How many chamois would there be in those mountains? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> How many chamois would there be in those mountains? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Four Thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Three.  You heard it here first.

----------


## 223nut

> Four Thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Three.  You heard it here first.


They probably do knowledge exact number, much better management than here

----------


## roberto

> Four Thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Three.  You heard it here first.


four thousand six hundred and twenty two - i shot one yesterday  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910C mit Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> four thousand six hundred and twenty two - i shot one yesterday  
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910C mit Tapatalk


Well played roberto.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Four Thousand Six Hundred and Twenty Three.  You heard it here first.


Thanks for the oddly specific clarification

----------


## Martin358

Did they count the legs and divide by four?

----------


## Rushy

> Did they count the legs and divide by four?


Nah, I just made up some random number and people believed me.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Sideshow

To many I'm out of here :O O:

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Sideshow

Think the dogs trying to tell you that scarf is a bit tight  :O O:

----------


## Dr. Watson

Not at all hunting related - but a lovely view all the same

----------


## Russian 22.

You my friend are unequivocally a man of class and good taste.

Ae86 are my favorite 👍

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Not at all hunting related - but a lovely view all the same Attachment 71455


Lewis pass?

----------


## Dr. Watson

> Lewis pass?


Yeah mate!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Nice, tidy Panda too!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## GravelBen

Don't think I've posted any photos in here lately so here is one from a recent social stroll.

Green Lake by night by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic.

----------


## A330driver

My uncle Ces Taggert,2nd New Zealand Expeditionary forces.......one of the funniest buggars I've ever known.When he came home,he worked at the canneries in Hastings,he would come home every night on his Vespa with two flagons,one in each arm,crash into the curb,and still not break them......love the man

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good on ya for being proud and posting that tribute.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 71457


Not Jacks Point by any chance @Ryan_Songhurst?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Not Jacks Point by any chance @Ryan_Songhurst?


Was a pair of them, turned up to our farm in Culverden every year, dealt to the local pigeon population for a week or two then went on their merry way again, awesome aerobatics watching them taking pigeons in mid flight, in a shed, they would wait till a pigeon left its roost, come screaming in one door, bang, out the other door, then come hopping back through the door on foot to collect their prize.

----------


## Nga



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Thursday 22nd July, the front that brought flood to the east coast just getting organised. Photo taken somewhere around Balclutha...

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Rushy

That is classic.

----------


## john m

Home under the stars

----------


## Rushy

How'd you do that Willis?

----------


## john m

Most of the skill goes to Mr Nikon D7200.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 73085
> 
> Attachment 73086
> 
> Attachment 73087
> 
> Attachment 73088
> 
> Attachment 73089
> ...


What are the critters being smoked pigs?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> What are the critters being smoked pigs?


Small pig or large RAT ?

----------


## MSL

Guinea pig

----------


## MSL



----------


## Shearer



----------


## ROKTOY



----------


## 300winmag

Push biked over this old girl last week, started off riding thru a very wet pea soup and came out on the other side in brilliant sunshine.

----------


## Rushy

Did you swim across to Alcatraz as well?

----------


## veitnamcam

> 


He's got high visibility on so will be fine.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Did you swim across to Alcatraz as well?


I don't think you would make a very good criminal Rushy. I have only ever heard of them swimming back from there.

----------


## 300winmag

> Did you swim across to Alcatraz as well?


Caught the ferry  :Thumbsup: 




They had an ex prisoner of Alcatraz in his 80's autograph signing his book which was hard case.

----------


## Biggun708

@Gapped axe .... Got any new ones??

----------


## Fawls



----------


## Gapped axe

New what?

----------


## Rushy

> He's got high visibility on so will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


And he is squinting so his eyes are not getting light struck.

----------


## MSL

> And he is squinting so his eyes are not getting light struck.


Light struck? He's not a bottle of beer mate

----------


## Biggun708

> New what?


Photos you're proud of... You and one of the big smokes finest!

----------


## A330driver

Now why don't my sky waitresses look like this....STREWTH!!!

----------


## kiwijames

> 


Think I know where that is. Nice welding helmet, ultralight is the new cool even in welding.

----------


## MSL

Where? You get two guesses

----------


## kiwijames

> Where? You get two guesses


Its in Henderson IIRC

----------


## kiwijames

> Its in Henderson IIRC


Not many of those Stal S24 series compressors were sold into NZ. My first guess is wrong, as the winery I thought it was used the baby brother R19 Stal verticals. The plant is shit anyway as those aren't ammonia pipes. Stinkin freon crap.

----------


## square1



----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Sideshow



----------


## 223nut

> Attachment 73261Attachment 73262Attachment 73263
> Attachment 73264


In the last picture, I love that the 4th dog has his tongue out at the others that won't give him a bit of the stick

----------


## Fawls



----------


## Rushy

Cool.

----------


## GravelBen

Big bright moon tonight eh! Made me get the big lens out.

----------


## Sideshow

> Big bright moon tonight eh! Made me get the big lens out.
> 
> Attachment 73326


Nar it's a dirty golf ball :XD:  taken with your macro lens  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Looking up the Waikato river from Tuakau bridge this morning.

----------


## A330driver



----------


## 300winmag

> Attachment 73343


SFO

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate....on the SID this morning out of Oakland




> SFO

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Dundee

Central Plateau NZ

----------


## Sideshow

Atacama Desert Chile

----------


## Puffin

For interest only really - always keen to see what the zoom on this thing can do. Taken earlier tonight. If you're inspired to go looking, Saturn is off to the side of Scorpio and Sagittarius- almost directly overhead at 8-9pm, and is the brightest object in that part of the sky.



A curious thing though when I looked closer and sharpened the image....



..better than the Man-in-the-Moon 
       - or the Turin Shroud for that matter.

----------


## Rushy

We have come a long way since the box brownie camera.

----------


## MSL

> We have come a long way since the box brownie camera.


Your first camera had the hood off the back of it yeah?

----------


## 223nut

> For interest only really - always keen to see what the zoom on this thing can do. Taken earlier tonight. If you're inspired to go looking, Saturn is off to the side of Scorpio and Sagittarius- almost directly overhead at 8-9pm, and is the brightest object in that part of the sky.
> 
> Attachment 73707
> 
> A curious thing though when I looked closer and sharpened the image....
> 
> Attachment 73708
> 
> ..better than the Man-in-the-Moon 
> ...


Impressive, might have to go out and see if it's there this evening

----------


## Biggun708

> For interest only really - always keen to see what the zoom on this thing can do. Taken earlier tonight. If you're inspired to go looking, Saturn is off to the side of Scorpio and Sagittarius- almost directly overhead at 8-9pm, and is the brightest object in that part of the sky.
> 
> Attachment 73707
> 
> A curious thing though when I looked closer and sharpened the image....
> 
> Attachment 73708
> 
> ..better than the Man-in-the-Moon 
> ...


He looks a bit grumpy... Obviously doesn't like being photographed!! :Pissed Off:

----------


## R93

> Your first camera had the hood off the back of it yeah?


Fuck no. It was a burnt stick from the caves fireplace, surely

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver



----------


## 2Quack

Fishing GBR got some amazing videos and photos of this trip, magic place !!

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## A330driver

Paddy mate.... your killing me......luv ya man... :Thumbsup:

----------


## A330driver

Ya got one of these 2Quack?

----------


## Paddy79

@A330driver bit hard to see but did ya notice the camo top says redneck nation with in the confederate flag 
I buy my stuff from here 
https://rednecknationstrong.com/

----------


## Paddy79

> Attachment 73719Attachment 73720


Whats that mountain?

----------


## A330driver

Was coming down from Anchorage Alaska over Seattle,Mt Rainier...4,392 metres....using a Canon Rebel,with a 55-300mm lense.....beautiful day

----------


## 2Quack

> Ya got one of these 2Quack?
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 73744


Looks like a white marlin? cool fish!! From Cabo??
If it's a white then no I haven't, plenty of stripies though

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate,Cabo,We caught 4 of these,2strippers,2blues,let them all go ,but took 18 dorado,a beautiful fish to eat.




> Looks like a white marlin? cool fish!! From Cabo??
> If it's a white then no I haven't, plenty of stripies though

----------


## A330driver

The skipper who owns the boat,has the biggest fishing boat in Cabo,is a kiwi from Taranaki way....go bloody figure!!

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 73382Attachment 73383
> Atacama Desert Chile


Amazing similarity to the desert road.

----------


## 2Quack

> Yeah mate,Cabo,We caught 4 of these,2strippers,2blues,let them all go ,but took 18 dorado,a beautiful fish to eat.


Wicked day !!! Yep it's a place I need to tick off my gamefishing bucket list, although thinking of going back to chase the big girls on the GBR 


900lber an image that will stay with me forever

----------


## Gibo

Random pipe in Sweden

----------


## A330driver

From the deck of my mums house....guess??

----------


## LOC

that 'tache is a bigger trophy than the two mahimahi




> Attachment 73747
> 
> 
> The skipper who owns the boat,has the biggest fishing boat in Cabo,is a kiwi from Taranaki way....go bloody figure!!

----------


## A330driver



----------


## A330driver

Attachment 73791

----------


## hotbarrels

English Plain's

----------


## hotbarrels

Forming up a 1965mm diameter pipe in the spiral welded mill

----------


## hotbarrels

Just had lunch

----------


## hotbarrels

Series 1

----------


## Paddy79

@hotbarrels if your not a photographer then you need a quit ya day job and become one, they pretty cool images mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

> @hotbarrels if your not a photographer then you need a quit ya day job and become one, they pretty cool images mate


Thanks for the positive feedback.  I photograph for fun, definitely not my day job.

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Beaker

> Random pipe in Sweden
> Attachment 73778


According to legend, you're used to looking at a view like that.

----------


## hotbarrels

'My fathers worst nightmare'
(my daughter at Steampunk, Oamaru)

----------


## hotbarrels



----------


## Puffin

Again, interest only, not great photography. The SX50 does about as well as Galileo. A couple of pics here, one from a few months back when I took my time and optimised the focus & exposure, and then a blurrier one from this evening,  but it does capture all 4 of the Galilean moons this time.





The moons are easy enough to spot with 8x or 10x hunting binos. You have to time it right to see all four at once though.

----------


## Gibo

> According to legend, you're used to looking at a view like that.


How so?

----------


## Hutch

> Attachment 73783
> 
> From the deck of my mums house....guess??


St Paul's at Whangaroa

----------


## hotbarrels



----------


## A330driver

> St Paul's at Whangaroa



Yeah mate.... she has a place in totara nth.... beautiful spot

----------


## hotbarrels

Oamaru Hut, Kaimanawa Forest Park, before they updated it.

----------


## GravelBen

One from the weekend:

Lake McKenzie by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Russian 22.

I really want to swim in that water even if it would give me tiny frozen ice cubes lol

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigred

Somewhere I want to go have another look in the middle of summer to see the difference

----------


## Paddy79

> Somewhere I want to go have another look in the middle of summer to see the difference


Where abouts is that ?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Where abouts is that ?


Lake Mckenzie

----------


## A330driver

Flying into salt lake Utah last week....word has it that an Irishmen dropped a penny down a rabbit hole

----------


## Russian 22.

Paddy must have given up and a Jewish convention took up the cause.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

Look closely.. No, closer.  :Cool:

----------


## hotbarrels



----------


## MSL

> Look closely.. No, closer. 
> Attachment 76488


That's very cool

----------


## Sarvo

> Attachment 73164
> 
> Now why don't my sky waitresses look like this....STREWTH!!!


Can't beat a Russian Hostess

----------


## Beaker

> Can't beat a Russian Hostess
> 
> Attachment 76547


Yes it's a Xmas tree.........


Tui add......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

Sarvo mate....very nice indeed,have done some time in Moscow on tiki tour etc,loved the place........but you,now that takes BALLS to fly on a Russian airline,,,,....BALLS!!!!!!!

----------


## square1



----------


## square1



----------


## Shearer

One I have just got printed onto canvas (50cm x 100cm)
Thanks @StrikerNZ for telling me about the Canvas Factory.

----------


## time out

Te Puna Quarry Park - these fabulous birds are making a comeback in a safer environment

----------


## Maca49

Let me know when it’s cooked!! Plenty up on the BP range, Works Rd. The gun fire doesn’t disturb them or the fan tails, they nearly sit on the barrel while your shooting :O O:

----------


## Shearer

> Te Puna Quarry Park - these fabulous birds are making a comeback in a safer environment Attachment 77693


Haha. We have plenty down here. I could send some up. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## razor

Hi all not been on here for while and hope you are all keeping well :Wink: 
Our first trip away driving from the uk over to France in september 2016.
Beautifull country , lovely people and great food and beer!!!
Our silver mean machine pictured was fantastic to drive and comfortable.
Its a 240bhp , Nissan Elgrand E51 with a 3500cc V6 motor - our pride and joy!!!
Picture taken in Chamonix ( Mont Blanc ) and yes i would of loved to go hunting there for Chamoix!!

----------


## Dreamer

just another lazy day for obi-won 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

> Yeah mate.... she has a place in totara nth.... beautiful spot


I grew up with my Grandparents at Totara Nth. House above the one above the wharfe

----------


## northdude



----------


## Dreamer

This mornings view, having just got home from work...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Black bird fledgling in lemon tree. Rouge waiting for the release ...it broke cover, he grabbed it not a feather ruffled.. god help him if he runs into a possom he will get murdered by it!

----------


## john m



----------


## Puffin

Sunlight on a spiders web I noticed this morning
 :Sad:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## stretch

Doing groceries with my 4 year old. We stopped at the magazine rack.

Dad dad dad! Can you pass me the one with the DEER on the cover?

(You could only see the top of the antlers because of the other magazines)

She flips through it, gets to the end and theres a page where Sierra has a full line-up of projectiles.

Dad! Look at all these bullets! What ones do you reckon are best for shooting DEER with?

Dunno Darling. Maybe that one?

Yeah.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Sunlight on a spiders web I noticed this morning
> 
> 
> Attachment 79129


Noooooo! Dont do it!!! Use the poor thing!

----------


## Mathias

My son shot this reasonable billy while we were doing a cull. 4 days of hot Marlborough weather, good to be back in them hills again.

----------


## GravelBen

Lost in space by Ben, on Flickr

Space Weevil (2) by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Shootm

A few weeks ago I took a couple of photos of this guy.

----------


## A330driver

No rum on the ship this morning ,so it was vegemite for the whole crew........fcuk!just about had a mutiny!Yanks!,they have no idea what they are missing

----------


## Rushy

Aah Vegemite.  You can sort out your friend group really easy in NZ by asking a few short questions and Marmite or Vegemite is the first question.  The others are Peanut butter, smooth or crunchy? spaghetti or baked beeans? Toilet paper front hanging or rear hanging? Ice cream, hokey pokey or chocolate? And the last Holden or Ford.  The correct answers are Vegemite, Crunchy, Spaghetti, Front, Hokey Pokey and Ford.  Ha ha ha ha bring it on

----------


## northdude

Notice the beer question didn't come into it correct answer is is Waikato actually beer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

Rushy....that’s bloody funny stuff there .....got a good laugh out of that.....

----------


## Sideshow

Peanut butter baked beans :Sick:  :Sick: 
Waikato :Thumbsup: 
Paper front  :Yuush: 
Mitsubishi ute  :Psmiley: 
Had to bite :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## terryf

Attachment 79869
Attachment 79870

----------


## Lukeduncan

Just a few photos from my year. All taken with cellphone. @lumberjack

----------


## Sarvo

Like Where was the Pic with Ducks taken ?
Great shot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lukeduncan

> Like Where was the Pic with Ducks taken ?
> Great shot


Lake Ellesmere. Got some awesome photos that night

----------


## mucko

first proto type success with my suppressor full load charge though 8x57

----------


## john m



----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Rushy

First photo centre right.  Is that the ketch that was supposedly not moored at Ferneaux Lodge twenty years ago?

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> First photo centre right.  Is that the ketch that was supposedly not moored at Ferneaux Lodge twenty years ago?


Not sure @Rushy I was just waiting for the carry on the NYD and shot the photo... Sorry for the ignorance, I could say yes or no but will be a massive lie. 

May someone can clarify/answer it for you. 

Mac

----------


## Paddy79

> Aah Vegemite.  You can sort out your friend group really easy in NZ by asking a few short questions and Marmite or Vegemite is the first question.  The others are Peanut butter, smooth or crunchy? spaghetti or baked beeans? Toilet paper front hanging or rear hanging? Ice cream, hokey pokey or chocolate? And the last Holden or Ford.  The correct answers are Vegemite, Crunchy, Spaghetti, Front, Hokey Pokey and Ford.  Ha ha ha ha bring it on


Your a wise old man aint ya @Rushy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Not sure @Rushy I was just waiting for the carry on the NYD and shot the photo... Sorry for the ignorance, I could say “yes” or “no” but will be a massive lie. 
> 
> May someone can clarify/answer it for you. 
> 
> Mac


There was much speculation that the owner of such a ketch was involved in the disappearance of Ben Smart and Olivia Hope on New Year's Eve in 1998.  The Police were adamant there was never such a boat in the harbour despite the sworn testimony of a number of witnesses.

----------


## Rushy

> Your a wise old man aint ya @Rushy


I have been called a lot of things in my lifetime Paddy but seldom has the word "wise" featured among them.

----------


## veitnamcam

I quite like these ones....phone cameras have come a long way.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Mt Cook in a bad mood.

Well it looked like a face to me.

----------


## Rushy

Yeh I can see it.

----------


## john m



----------


## square1



----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 86664


Good to see I'm not the only hunter bugged by flys :Omg:  :XD:  bet he's thinking when I'm through here your next :Psmiley:

----------


## GravelBen

Coal Stream and Godley Valley by Ben, on Flickr

Evening Light by Ben, on Flickr

Mackenzie Country, NZ by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Paddy79

@Boaraxa

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## BeeMan

Looks like one of my workers being eaten, must bee fly for dessert. Cool pic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

@Paddy79 nice patt is that first pic sika country ? not sure why that whitebait stand is set so high in the 2nd pic though  :ORLY:

----------


## Tahr



----------


## 7mmwsm

> There was much speculation that the owner of such a ketch was involved in the disappearance of Ben Smart and Olivia Hope on New Year's Eve in 1998.  The Police were adamant there was never such a boat in the harbour despite the sworn testimony of a number of witnesses.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwLVo_lFzHA

You may have seen this already but it's an interesting watch.

----------


## Paddy79

a bullet of each calibre pistol I own

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Russian 22.

> Attachment 87307
> a bullet of each calibre pistol I own


22 lr 9mm 40 Smith and Wesson? And something like a 7.62 pistol or 5.45?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

> 22 lr 9mm 40 Smith and Wesson? And something like a 7.62 pistol or 5.45?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


a 22, a 9mm, a 45acp, a 50ae dessert eagle, and 500 smith an wesson

----------


## Shearer

A few from Mt Cook last week.

----------


## GravelBen

Arrival by Ben, on Flickr

Windswept by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Attachment 87307
> a bullet of each calibre pistol I own


a .22LR, a 9mm, a 45acp, 50AE and a 45-70GVT.

----------


## Fireflite

> A few from Mt Cook last week.
> Attachment 87318
> Attachment 87319
> Attachment 87320


Now that's got to be the best way to save our Kereru!

How you may ask!?

Well if we could keep them that fat down here in Southland, It would be even harder to smuggle them out under coats!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> A few from Mt Cook last week.
> Attachment 87318
> Attachment 87319
> Attachment 87320


What has caused those very symmetrical looking shapes on the water in the centre picture?

----------


## Danny

Tarawera

Kaikōura

Kaingaroa today in new ute. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> What has caused those very symmetrical looking shapes on the water in the centre picture?


Not sure @Rushy but I suspect it is the current flowing down from the Mueller glacier stopping those small strips from freezing.

----------


## roberto

from my last france trip

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

And here I was thinking Austria was land-locked. Live and learn. Nice photo.

----------


## sako75

Not sure if I’m proud of it. Peeled a mandarin for our little fella as vitamin C as both kids have flu and fever
Maybe Toby was watching

----------


## Rushy

that is classic Toby

----------


## kiwijames

> And here I was thinking Austria was land-locked. Live and learn. Nice photo.


Hes in France, not Austria (which was land locked last time I looked too).

----------


## Friwi

The cliff of Etretat in Normandie.

----------


## csmiffy

Photos from the outside and inside of ventilation chimneys from one of the first blackball mines well from around the late 1890's. A fire was lit at the bottom and the draught pulled the air through the mine giving it circulation. The one from the inside is taken looking up from the hearth.
about 5 k's walking though the water race track along the bush up blackball creek and this is up in the middle of the bush on the side of a terrace.
Bit of an act to get into now and if its raining its like raiders of the lost ark getting to the step on the bank. Didn't make it last time I tried for that reason




Here's a pic of the bush its in and another pic of the much shorter round one. Legend has it the one was square and one was round as one was made by Cornish bricklayers and the other was made by Welsh brickies or something along those lines.
One day they will fall down or get knocked down by a tree which will be a shame.



[ATTACH]92302[/ATTACH

----------


## john m

Lake Ohau

----------


## ROKTOY

> Photos from the outside and inside of ventilation chimneys from one of the first blackball mines well from around the late 1890's. A fire was lit at the bottom and the draught pulled the air through the mine giving it circulation. The one from the inside is taken looking up from the hearth.
> about 5 k's walking though the water race track along the bush up blackball creek and this is up in the middle of the bush on the side of a terrace.
> Bit of an act to get into now and if its raining its like raiders of the lost ark getting to the step on the bank. Didn't make it last time I tried for that reason
> 
> 
> Attachment 92300
> 
> Here's a pic of the bush its in and another pic of the much shorter round one. Legend has it the one was square and one was round as one was made by Cornish bricklayers and the other was made by Welsh brickies or something along those lines.
> One day they will fall down or get knocked down by a tree which will be a shame.
> ...


Which track are these on? presuming there is public access?, Heading down that way soon and would love to go have a look.

----------


## csmiffy

@ROKTOY Yes public access-sort of a track and a bit of mission to get to the square one. The round one takes a bit of a knack after that. truly wilderness stuff but I could probably talk you to the general area of the square one at least. Id suggest also  talking to the locals at the workies and the Hilton too and I could see if one of my mates still there could go for a walk with you as that would be the easiest. 
I have no idea if the track that was there is any good anymore. Haven't done it for a few years now.
the Croesus up in behind Blackball is worth a look too, in a year or so they are linking it to the Punakaiki via the moonlight over the pike area. That would be a great walk.

----------


## ROKTOY

> @ROKTOY Yes public access-sort of a track and a bit of mission to get to the square one. The round one takes a bit of a knack after that. truly wilderness stuff but I could probably talk you to the general area of the square one at least. Id suggest also  talking to the locals at the workies and the Hilton too and I could see if one of my mates still there could go for a walk with you as that would be the easiest. 
> I have no idea if the track that was there is any good anymore. Haven't done it for a few years now.
> the Croesus up in behind Blackball is worth a look too, in a year or so they are linking it to the Punakaiki via the moonlight over the pike area. That would be a great walk.


 The track from Croesus to Punakaiki sounds interesting, I have just recently read of it.
Will PM you later for info on the chimneys, even some topo co ords would be cool. cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

> The track from Croesus to Punakaiki sounds interesting, I have just recently read of it.
> Will PM you later for info on the chimneys, even some topo co ords would be cool. cheers


Id be keen on some co ords too  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## csmiffy

> Id be keen on some co ords too


yeah about that... I don't have anything like that but could certainly get you close. Haven't done the track for over 4 years now and never got the points for the chimneys even though I would dearly like to. I can get you pretty close but.

----------


## roberto

> The cliff of Etretat in Normandie.



this week i make a littel austria-tour 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

> The cliff of Etretat in Normandie.




this week i make a littel austria-tour 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Wish I could join you on an adventure bike!

Here's my bros CBR at wellsford yesterday evening.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> this week i make a littel austria-tour 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


Better scenery than my trip to Birdsville couple of years ago. more mountains, not so flat. more trees. Spectacular in its own way I guess.

----------


## Shearer

Interesting one I got of Mrs Shearer a while ago. Oh, and the inside of an old saw mill

----------


## ROKTOY

@Shearer, that is a fantastic photo mate.

----------


## GravelBen

Wouldn't want to run your hand into that blade while it was spinning though!

----------


## A330driver

Wow great photo mate.......my first thought......A good looking women with no taste in men!!!!!lol

.......no offense mate

----------


## Shearer

> Wow great photo mate.......my first thought......A good looking women with no taste in men!!!!!lol
> 
> .......no offense mate


Haha. Many a true word spoken in jest, as they say. And no offence taken :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Preacher

> The cliff of Etretat in Normandie.


Wow I had for sure thought maybe Dover.

----------


## piwakawaka

spied this young fella this morning at the beach

----------


## Shearer



----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Shearer



----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## hotbarrels

Here's a few from Awhitu Peninsula last weekend.  Took my mum out for a sunrise photo shoot at the Awhitu Regional Park.



Sunrise looking towards Mangere with Spoonbills in flight





After the sun rose, the fog came down





Historic church that's in private ownership.  I believe its just been on-sold.



 

Some nice looking steak on the hoof!

----------


## Max Headroom

> Here's a few from Awhitu Peninsula last weekend.  Took my mum out for a sunrise photo shoot at the Awhitu Regional Park.
> 
> Attachment 94917
> 
> Sunrise looking towards Mangere with Spoonbills in flight
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 94919
> ...


 @hotbarrels, that photography is superb, particularly the sunrise.

----------


## csmiffy

> @hotbarrels, that photography is superb, particularly the sunrise.


X2 on that

----------


## norsk

Pregnant Toad

----------


## StrikerNZ



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 94956


WTF?  Is 1080 mutating our possums into squirrels now?

----------


## Max Headroom

I can't be proud of this photo, it happened by accident. A (former) friend of mine asked me to take a photo of his 6.5x55 swede so he could post it on trademe.

While I had said rifle set up, his cat, who was 1000x more trustworthy than he was, walked up and sat in front of it, blissfully unaware of the implications.

----------


## roberto

greetings from spain/mallorca

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

yesterday in the austrian alps 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

good set of hooks on that one and the day looks like a cracker.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 94956


Not much love with them.....egg stealing and killing off of red squirrels because of there flue. Shoot em all in the uk

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## GravelBen

> Attachment 94956


Squirrel by Ben, on Flickr

 :Psmiley:

----------


## quentin

Spent a bit of time in Vanuatu recently.

----------


## GravelBen

Redcoats by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## sometimes1

Morning view at work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

Lake Ontario by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Western Brook Pond by Ben, on Flickr

Reflective by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Gibo

Torea  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Max Headroom

> Attachment 97136Attachment 97138Attachment 97139Attachment 97140Attachment 97141Attachment 97142


Fotografia legal.

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 94962
> 
> I can't be proud of this photo, it happened by accident. A (former) friend of mine asked me to take a photo of his 6.5x55 swede so he could post it on trademe.
> 
> While I had said rifle set up, his cat, who was 1000x more trustworthy than he was, walked up and sat in front of it, blissfully unaware of the implications.



Bwaharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....one for Gareth Morgan......

----------


## chainsaw



----------


## john m



----------


## muzza



----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 97727
> 
> Attachment 97729


Very cool @john m. Where's the road?

----------


## john m

Dingleburn Station Road Lake Hawea and the drowned forest Hunter Valley Station Road.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Dingleburn Station Road Lake Hawea and the drowned forest Hunter Valley Station Road.


Is it easy to access? My dad's into adventure riding so could be good for a ride.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

Bike or foot only without permission from Dingleburn.

I just looked it up foot traffic only now.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Bike or foot only without permission from Dingleburn.
> 
> I just looked it up foot traffic only now.


Ok. So if he called them he may be able to ride it on a motorbike you reckon?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

No idea I was there 3 yrs ago a lot can change in that time.

----------


## Russian 22.

> No idea I was there 3 yrs ago a lot can change in that time.
> 
> Attachment 97739


Do you have the phone number per chance still?

Thanks

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

No

----------


## chainsaw

> Dingleburn Station Road Lake Hawea and the drowned forest Hunter Valley Station Road.


Yeah, you want to google the history of how they built that road. Mind boggling !! D6 bulldozer and dynamite - half of the dozer is suspended in mid air off the edge of the cliff a lot of the time.  I guess they did not have things like OSH or WorkSafe in those days.

----------


## Russian 22.

> No


No worries

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## terryf

Visited Mount Victoria with the in-laws today - shitty weather so lots of haze. This a composite panoramic made up of 16 photos stitched together. Definitely go back when the weather clears a bit.

----------


## Rushy

> Visited Mount Victoria with the in-laws today - shitty weather so lots of haze. This a composite panoramic made up of 16 photos stitched together. Definitely go back when the weather clears a bit.
> Attachment 99167


Wouldn't it be easier to glue the photo's?  I would have thought stitching them would rip the paper.

----------


## terryf

> Wouldn't it be easier to glue the photo's?  I would have thought stitching them would rip the paper.


I didn't Rush

----------


## Rushy

> I didn't Rush


Good on ya.

----------


## GravelBen

Gander Bay (1) by Ben, on Flickr

Gander Bay (2) by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Sideshow

Not mine but thought it worth posting

----------


## Sideshow

I got ya nuts!!!

----------


## GravelBen

Wild Fox by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Dreamer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Kapiti Sunset. Well I liked it.

----------


## A330driver

@Shootm..back in the day ...we used to fish for Hapuka on the backside of Kapiti,....some bloody deep water back there......I reckon its all sanctuary there now but it didn’t used to be......when I was a student at Flockhouse,we did work on Kapiti and Mana Island(shore all the ewes for free,govt work you see).....when we got some free time,everyone of us had a pole,and the huge numbers of Paua and cray I will never forget...the feeds we used to have.........you never know what you had until you’ve lost it I reckon

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm..back in the day ...we used to fish for Hapuka on the backside of Kapiti,....some bloody deep water back there......I reckon its all sanctuary there now but it didn’t used to be......when I was a student at Flockhouse,we did work on Kapiti and Mana Island(shore all the ewes for free,govt work you see).....when we got some free time,everyone of us had a pole,and the huge numbers of Paua and cray I will never forget...the feeds we used to have.........you never know what you had until you’ve lost it I reckon


I have been to Kapiti Island and walked to the top looking down it looks really deep so I know what you’re saying. Imagine fishing there now if it’s a Marine Reserve there would be a heap of fish.

----------


## Shootm

Here’s a couple more from last night at Sandtoft

----------


## R93

Couple pics taken after a BBQ at the outlaws farm from the drone.
They look OK on my phone. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Queenstown at sunset

----------


## Sideshow

Again not mine but heyho

----------


## R93

Some from Canada

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

@R93 I think if I go can I have the model with the heated seat :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> @R93 I think if I go can I have the model with the heated seat


It will warm up a little with your ass parked in it. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Great till you stop then you eat beans and kill someone with the icicles you fart :XD:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Attachment 105235


He's trying to stay camouflaged   :Grin:

----------


## Ryan



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 105357


Nice cityscape Ryan.

----------


## roberto



----------


## Munsey



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 105591


You have company.

----------


## Munsey

:Sick:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Attachment 105591


I hope that's a pod of dolphins around the boat and not sharks   :36 1 7:

----------


## roberto

austrian winter 
and tomorrow i flight to christchurch for one month hunting ...

----------


## Sideshow

I hope that the boat is behind a wave and not under it :O O:

----------


## roberto

on the way to nz

----------


## Nga



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Invercargill water tower!

----------


## Sideshow

last night. 
seen in Picton in the way north. 
From the huts doorstep Abraham’s bay Stewart Island 
a black fantail bit grainy but you try taking a photo of something that never sits still :Grin:

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## YosemiteSam

Uganda....

----------


## PERRISCICABA

QueensPark, Invercargill.

----------


## Sideshow

> Uganda....
> 
> Attachment 110559
> Attachment 110560
> Attachment 110561
> Attachment 110562
> Attachment 110563


Good sized Nile Perch you have there @YosemiteSam where did you get him? Victoria Nile, lake Victoria or Queen Elizabeth Nat park up round that way? Where did you go in to see the Gorillas? Bwindi or Mgahinga Nat park?

----------


## YosemiteSam

> Good sized Nile Perch you have there @YosemiteSam where did you get him? Victoria Nile, lake Victoria or Queen Elizabeth Nat park up round that way? Where did you go in to see the Gorillas? Bwindi or Mgahinga Nat park?


Gday. The perch was caught just round the bend from Murchison Falls. Took all of 10 minutes to hook him. The gorillas were in Bwindi after a bloody long walk. The people were across Lake Albert on the Congo side. Uganda is one of the best places I've ever been.

----------


## Sideshow

Year one of my two favourite African countries the other is Namibia  @YosemiteSam never got to Murhison Falls the LRA was kicking around scribbling people when I was there so I dodged that one.

Did it give you much of a fight?
I hear the hippos and flat dogs at the bottom of the falls are huge :Thumbsup:

----------


## shift14

No filter, Monday evening Central NI. iPhone 10



B

----------


## 284 Gypsy

Fiordland

----------


## Sarvo

@284 Gypsy

Stunning !!!

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## DemocKot

I circumnavigated whole of Africa in the 1980s, only old 35mm camera and here a couple of photos, this one is the main higheway in the dry season west to east in what was known as Zaire, 2500km of raods like this, it was an adventure....

----------


## DemocKot



----------


## DemocKot

The dark clouds are a swarm(s) of young mozzies who having bred and mantured over  the swamps on the otherside of Lake Malawi are now on the move, we thought was a smoke cloud, they came through our camp and the sky darkened......

----------


## Sideshow

You in the landy our the merc?  @DemocKot only ever went into Goma on a beer run when the volcano went south  :Thumbsup:  the rest of the place was a no go as of 97  :Sad: 
edit are the landy. Those lake flys taste like shit and smell just as bad worse than sandflies but dont bite but they do go every where when the swarm. The last thing you need in your beer is twenty of these little feckers :Sick:

----------


## DemocKot

Land y, that was a transport freight truck, came across a few overlandering companies in the old Bedfords as was the fashion in those days, we could sail past them when they were stuck........ had a few passengers wanting to come with us instead.....

----------


## Sideshow

I’ll try dig out a few of mine. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X4qynLLZJak Not me but what we drove  :Thumbsup:  bit better than the Bedford’s
There’s a few more on there part 1 & 2

----------


## DemocKot

> I’ll try dig out a few of mine. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X4qynLLZJak Not me but what we drove  bit better than the Bedford’s
> There’s a few more on there part 1 & 2


Good stuff, we went from algiers south tuned right  to Timbukutu and then back same way to In salah and to tamanrasset and continued south etc

----------


## Sideshow

The Good Wife checking out the sunrise in Abrahams bay

----------


## Sideshow

iPhone buy the way :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## YosemiteSam

> Year one of my two favourite African countries the other is Namibia  @YosemiteSam never got to Murhison Falls the LRA was kicking around scribbling people when I was there so I dodged that one.
> 
> Did it give you much of a fight?
> I hear the hippos and flat dogs at the bottom of the falls are huge


That's funny. Namibia is my other favourite too. 

It took a while to bring in and wasn't so much a fight as a tug of war. I think it broke the water once but otherwise just pulled and pulled. 

Compared to Mweya the hippo and croc pop wasn't huge actually. But it's a bit marshy around the banks so who knows what was lurking. It's a great area for elephants and giraffes. Saw a shoebill that day too. Which is very rare.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow a Shoebill think I saw two..but with over 600 different kinds of birds it gets to be a bit of a blur. 
I heard that it was really special up there!
Went through Bawindi a few times on the back road to Queen Elizabeth Nat. Now that is a cool road Colobus monkeys in the trees chimps and loads of other game. Like something out of the jungle book. Tough drive though and you would get smashed tsetse fly. Definitely a day to wear white. Mind you you would look like a terracotta pot at the other end :XD:  @YosemiteSam

----------


## Nga



----------


## Sideshow

Lunch time Mallorca my boats the little black one in the corner :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nga

All from a calendar I did for 2019. Was a fun project called piers of Waiheke.

----------


## Rushy

Very good Nga

----------


## Sideshow

Nice use of the light and shadows @Nga what camera and lenses are you using if you don’t mind me asking?

----------


## DemocKot

A winters day on the way to the Ramsay Glacier

----------


## DemocKot

View near the Ramsay Glacier

----------


## Nga

> Nice use of the light and shadows @Nga what camera and lenses are you using if you dont mind me asking?


I have a Nikon D850, 20mm 1.8, 16-35 F4, 70-200 FL 2.8, 24-70, 105 Macro, 50mm 1.8 and an 85 1.4, most of my landscapes I use a 20mm or 16-35 with ND filters and very long exposures mostly in dark catching the early light.

----------


## Nga

incoming storm Waiheke.

----------


## Flyblown

Some wildlife photos from 2015, over at the neighbour's place, one from each State and Territory apart from ACT.

Blue tongues, WA



Dingo, NT



Perentie, SA



Saltwater croc, QLD



Carpet python, NSW



Echidna, TAS



Brumbie stallion, VIC

----------


## Flyblown

And from the best part of Australia (New Zealand of course), a Rakaia hare, mid-August.

----------


## GravelBen

Some recent ones...

DSC_8805 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_8436 by Ben, on Flickr

Trusty Steed by Ben, on Flickr

Livingstone Mountains at dusk by Ben, on Flickr

Acheron Lakes by Ben, on Flickr

Waikaia Panorama by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## ghosts

@GravelBen did the Escort miss the tree.Looks like it was a heart in the mouth moment.

----------


## GravelBen

> @GravelBen did the Escort miss the tree.Looks like it was a heart in the mouth moment.


  @ghosts yip was all good, tight slowish corner going around the tree so probably looks a bit more risky than it was. Good committed driving though, here it is a moment later:

DSC_8442 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

This butterfly came around today so took a couple of photos

----------


## Flyblown

I was reminded of this photo today when we took our rubbish to the tip. Waste not, want not my old Grandma used to say, and at the tip one of the workers was rescuing another old Briggs & Stratton and some roofing steel. 

This is the remains of a bus, crashed badly into a tree, on a road in the far north of Mozambique, 2000. This was still pretty much out there in those days, very few Europeans around. There was a deep fear of them in the minds of the locals, after the Frelimo vs Renamo war, when the only white people the locals saw were mercenaries and Cold War special forces nasty bastards. You couldn't stray off the tar seal (thank you, Chinese) due to the real risk of losing your legs to a land mine.

As you can see, nothing was wasted from the remains of this bus. The steel was used as roofing on shacks, and the engine and drive train mechanicals recycled into whatever would take them. You do what you need to do up there, to survive. No Bunnings or ITM. 



So nothing special photographically, just a reminder to me of how much we take for granted.

----------


## roberto

i think you will know him ...

----------


## roberto

two month ago in your beautiful land

----------


## roberto

last week on the way to italy ...

----------


## R93

One of 8 Keas that annoyed me this last week. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## bing

Approaching storm in suburban Perth (8x10 contact print from 8x10 FP4+)

----------


## bing

'petrol head' (ambrotype 8x10)

----------


## roberto



----------


## bing

Sleepless in Perth. (Fuji FP100-C 4x5)

----------


## Micky Duck

this one was a fluke,taken left handed as walked in with rifle in right hand incase he got up
VERY proud of it.
unfortunately as camera was set on low resolution it cant be enlarged much before gets grainy.

----------


## Pengy

May have posted this before, but I make no apologies

----------


## ROKTOY

> May have posted this before, but I make no apologies
> Attachment 113039


He and I were talking about that trip a few days back, He was asking when we could head back there.

----------


## altair

This photo I remember painfully. Was just starting the back cut on this old beast when I got stung by a wasp nest I had obviously disturbed..couldn't stop cutting then!
For scale the 661 is wearing a 42" bar..still feeling the pain of paying for that bar and chain, when these little pricks decided to join in.

----------


## Southcity

> This photo I remember painfully. Was just starting the back cut on this old beast when I got stung by a wasp nest I had obviously disturbed..couldn't stop cutting then!
> For scale the 661 is wearing a 42" bar..still feeling the pain of paying for that bar and chain,Attachment 113135 when these little pricks decided to join in.


STIHL a good buy

----------


## FatLabrador

> This photo I remember painfully. Was just starting the back cut on this old beast when I got stung by a wasp nest I had obviously disturbed..couldn't stop cutting then!
> For scale the 661 is wearing a 42" bar..still feeling the pain of paying for that bar and chain,Attachment 113135 when these little pricks decided to join in.


Looks like a mission to sharpen

----------


## chainsaw

nice fallow buck posing at 300 yrds

----------


## Rushy

Wow.  That is a nice buck.

----------


## Preacher

Wow folks.  Haven't really checked this thread before but again...wow.

Some talented photographers and amazing images within this thread.  Just awesomeness.

----------


## Preacher

Photo I am most proud of.

----------


## Preacher

Apologies for the phone pics.

----------


## Nga

this weeks effort

----------


## Shootm

Not a bad day at the office  :Psmiley:

----------


## norsk

1943 GMC "Deuce and a half"

Its a runner and free to a good home.
Its sitting in the weeds on  a job I am on at the moment.
Sad to see it rotting away

----------


## MSL

Photo might be deceiving but looks to be in reasonable condition considering its probably spent its entire life outside

----------


## norsk

> Photo might be deceiving but looks to be in reasonable condition considering it’s probably spent it’s entire life outside


Its really solid.
It was inside a shed untill the current owners bought the place a year or two ago.Someone they know drove it out of the shed and its been there ever since.
I might take it if I can get another vehicle out of my shed to make room.
It would be a long project that I don't really have time for,but it would be in better condition for its next owner.

These were in War stores untill the 1990's ,maintained in good nick then sold off.So its only been on its own for 30 years.There is a plate in the cab stating it was overhauled in the UK in 1954

----------


## northdude

Fuk thats cool as id love something like that

----------


## GravelBen

Focussed by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Shearer

> Focussed by Ben, on Flickr


Very cool Ben

----------


## 223nut

@norsk i'm guessing this is in norway and you dont happen to be in NZ???

----------


## norsk

Yes it is in Norway.

----------


## GravelBen

> i am guessing you are into photography looking at the quality and detail. nice skills.


Cheers, yeah I dabble in a bit of photography haha. All good fun.

----------


## 223nut

> if you deliver for free i will give it a nice home.


hmmm was thinking the same!

----------


## Konev

Milfords resident Kotuku

----------


## Lucky

Early morning Hare .

----------


## roberto

friaul/italy

----------


## A330driver

On final approach this morning....New football stadium for Yank football,quite the spectacle,to house two teams....cant remember which ones.......used to be a horse racing track,where the stadium is now,have watched it grow over the year,impressive

----------


## sako75

Aren’t  you supposed to keep your hands on the wheel and not use your cellphone

----------


## A330driver

Lol....voice activated GO-PRO,....F/O accidentally took the photo




> Aren’t  you supposed to keep your hands on the wheel and not use your cellphone

----------


## Ryan

> On final approach this morning....New football stadium for Yank football,quite the spectacle,to house two teams....cant remember which ones.......used to be a horse racing track,where the stadium is now,have watched it grow over the year,impressive 
> 
> Attachment 115629


Looks like a PolyCom (those boardroom VoIP phones).

----------


## 284 Gypsy

Quak Quak last light.

----------


## trooper90

Some incredibly talented people here keep those pics coming!

----------


## A330driver

Departing Seattle
First two are Mt Rainier..... Second two Mr Adams........Washington state
Beautiful day in the Pacific Nth West.... haven’t climbed Rainier,but Adams 2x......

----------


## Beaker

> On final approach this morning....New football stadium for Yank football,quite the spectacle,to house two teams....cant remember which ones.......used to be a horse racing track,where the stadium is now,have watched it grow over the year,impressive 
> 
> Attachment 115629


And pieces of crap they are.....

----------


## Beaker

> Looks like a PolyCom (those boardroom VoIP phones).


And pieces of crap they are....

----------


## Konev



----------


## 300wsm for life



----------


## Sideshow

Lovely photo there @300wsm for life

----------


## quentin

Hanging out in the tropics to get away from the cold weather. Somebody has to do it!

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## GravelBen

Was a ripper aurora last weekend!

Aurora Australis 31/08/19 by Ben, on Flickr

Aurora Australis 31 aug 2019 by Ben, on Flickr

Aurora Australis 1 Sept 2019 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Fawls

Green sky at night... ? help me out, I am not familiar with this one?

----------


## norsk

Staunch Toad on the drive way.

----------


## Rushy

> Green sky at night... ? help me out, I am not familiar with this one?


Ha ha ha ha you live in Auckland where it is hardly even possible to see the night sky for light pollution.  Those photographs are of the aurora sometimes seen in the southern night sky when solar winds disturb the earths magnetosphere.  A magic light show that I hope some day to see.

----------


## H.M



----------


## H.M

This took a few attempts from a timer on a tripod.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Green sky at night... ? help me out, I am not familiar with this one?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=aurora+australis

----------


## Nugget connaisseur



----------


## A330driver

Awesome photo nugget.......that’s tells a story!!!

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

I missed the text. Nelson lakes with as you come into Morgan hut.  
Such a good view after walking up the track all along the river bank mostly in the bush.

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## norsk

Mostly British Sailors and Airmen,one Australia,one South African and two Kiwis.

Lest we forget.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hi everyone! I need some help how i change my page setup to upload multiple photos at once other than one per ANNOYING click? 
Somehow my browser or the page setup change it and i cant find how to change it!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hi everyone! I need some help… how i change my page setup to upload multiple photos at once other than one per ANNOYING click? 
> Somehow my browser or the page setup change it and i cant find how to change it!


Good question. I want to know the same.

----------


## northdude

Mine does the same

----------


## Sideshow

Interesting dates on those grave stones. Just done some research into them.
Looks like they were from 489 squadron which where part of anti shipping operations in the North Sea flying Beaufighter's.
It looks as though the weather for that day was fine. They may have been killed on the 27th in the lead up to this battle.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_of_28_January_1945

RIP

----------


## norsk

Three grunsfors bruk axes,one Plum from the states and one Mustad from Norway

----------


## 264 magic

> This place means everything to me...Attachment 68800


hanamahihi

----------


## 264 magic

> nice fallow buck posing at 300 yrds
> Attachment 113168


stud and a half

----------


## sixtus

Cassowary and chick, local beach here. Not the quality of the photo which was poor, stopped and took it sitting in the car . But just being able to snap them sitting in the open which is rare.

----------


## 223nut

> Cassowary and chick, local beach here. Not the quality of the photo which was poor, stopped and took it sitting in the car . But just being able to snap them sitting in the open which is rare.


Evil bloody birds, got chased by one orienteering , sure made me run faster

----------


## sixtus

Worlds most dangerous bird thanks to their kick spurs. I see them in the bush quite a bit, generally they wander past. The tourists feeding them is what creates the most issues.

----------


## coltace

Im currently trying to take some proof of concept snaps for some Milsurps. So far I've just tried to get my No. 1 mk III right.  The cork backdrop is only temporary until I can get a nice day outside,  but there's part of this snap that works and something that doesn't,  not sure, any thoughts  (besides the cork backdrop)

----------


## GravelBen

The first one works well for me.

The second one I think photo composition is a bit too spread out - dead space on the left, too much empty space between the rifle and ammo box, and the stripper clip at the bottom looks a bit of an afterthought.

Only other thought is for something different when you have time/space you could try more of a 3d arrangement rather than everything lying on a flat surface?

----------


## coltace

Thanks GravelBen, that's some great feedback, cheers

----------


## Shearer

Took this a few months ago and got it printed on canvas for my dad for xmas. Pretty happy with how it came out.

----------


## Shearer

Took this a few months ago and got it printed on canvas for my dad for xmas. Pretty happy with how it came out.
Attachment 125272

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Rushy

> Took this a few months ago and got it printed on canvas for my dad for xmas. Pretty happy with how it came out.
> Attachment 125272


Yeah right!  Some will understand.

----------


## Shootm

A couple from my weekend in the Kawekas

----------


## Tahr

> A couple from my weekend in the Kawekas
> 
> Attachment 125694 
> Attachment 125695


Nice pics. How did your visit to the Kawekas go?

----------


## Shootm

> Nice pics. How did your visit to the Kawekas go?


High wind and rain. Seen a few but nothing got a ride home.

----------


## Tahr

> High wind and rain. Seen a few but nothing got a ride home.


Yeah. What a shit of a spring it's been. Seems to have been bad everywhere.

----------


## BSA270

Nice lighting

----------


## chrome

Daffodil express
Just a fluke phone taken photo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## DemocKot

From the winter days skiing in Altai area in Russia, minus 25 c
Location: Шерегеш   google map:https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/...6!4d87.9925919



One of  the relatives

----------


## Shootm

A couple of photos taken with my phone today on the boat.

----------


## Lucky

West Coast serenity

----------


## DemocKot

My first born in our flat in Russia  about 2002

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 128255
> West Coast serenity


Yep you can tell that’s the west coast :Wink: 
If it was anywhere else the fisherman would be sitting on a beach chair with his dog sitting beside him, but not there he’s got to keep on moving other wise them midges will carry him off :XD:  :Wink:  you can tell he’s a real coaster though :Thumbsup:  he’s in shorts :XD:  nice one @Lucky

----------


## Flyblown

No photographic awards for this, just a reminder to me and my family and some of you blokes that the simple things in New Zealand can be so much fun and rewarding. 

A small patch of flattish ground on the wild Wairarapa coastline, just us & the birds.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice looking set up you have there @Flyblown like the tents and that trailer looks the business  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Flyblown

This guy's pretty keen!

----------


## Sideshow

Not mine
Iceland

Mate of mine out rain deer hunting.

----------


## Shearer

Lees Creek.

I had camped near a small flat half way down the part of the creek you can see.

----------


## Shearer

Strange fungi.

----------


## Sideshow

Haha I’ve got a few of those. 

Stewart Island

----------


## Maca49

Taupō

----------


## Shootm

> This guy's pretty keen!
> 
> Attachment 128649


Where is this if you don’t mind me asking?

----------


## Shootm

A couple of random pics

----------


## burtonator



----------


## Shearer

Moon rise over Rotoroa last night.

----------


## ROKTOY

Last nights moon from Lake Daniells area.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 130262Attachment 130263Attachment 130264


Great pictures but Jeez that American date format would do my head in.

----------


## Flyblown

> Where is this if you don’t mind me asking?


Mataikona

----------


## veitnamcam

> Moon rise over Rotoroa last night.
> Attachment 130272


Looks to be taken from the DSIR jetty or close to it?.....Didnt see ya but saw the hut was occupied.

----------


## Shearer

Taken from the D'urville river mouth so very close.

----------


## A330driver

Landing/arrival JFK yesterday,after a long flight....many ways to look at this,take yr pick......me,its a Petri dish for certain flu symptoms

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Landing/arrival JFK yesterday,after a long flight....many ways to look at this,take yr pick......me,its a Petri dish for certain flu symptoms 
> 
> 
> Attachment 132343Attachment 132344Attachment 132345


If you carry on flying upside down flu symptoms are going to be your minor problems.

----------


## Fawls

Wow, a bit of stunt flying into JFK.

----------


## A330driver

> Wow, a bit of stunt flying into JFK.


Not at all mate... the STAR takes you in that  way ....winds,arrival rate etc ... a view you dont get very often

----------


## DavidGunn

How the Waikato looks this morning

----------


## Rushy

Yep.  She was like that up here as well.

----------


## DavidGunn

> Yep.  She was like that up here as well.


Just me and God up there this morning

----------


## GravelBen

Nice light while out for a bike ride yesterday evening.

Southland dusk by Ben, on Flickr

Southland dusk by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Sunrises and sunset, Invercargill!

----------


## norsk

Statsråd Lehmkuhl in dry dock.

----------


## GravelBen

Mooning

Only half a moon this time by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Spoon

Must have a pretty solid camera @GravelBen ?

----------


## GravelBen

> Must have a pretty solid camera @GravelBen ?


 @Spoon yip, got a couple actually! Bit of an addictive hobby, I do more shooting with camera than rifle these days.

That moon shot is from a Nikon D7200 with Tamron 150-600mm lens.

----------


## GravelBen

Working late to get a job finished last week, got rewarded with 10 minutes of glorious light as the sun slipped between the cloud and horizon at the end of the day. So often its just about being in the right place at the right time (having a decent camera with you and knowing how to use it helps too of course  :Wink:  ).


Lines by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Trout

Nice photos guys,iv never been to this spot befor.

----------


## GravelBen

This thread is due for a waterfall photo.

Purukaunui Falls by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## erniec



----------


## Finnwolf

Been to the last two weeks places in the last year. 

McLean Falls further down the Catlins is also worth a look. (For anybody planning a trip that way)

----------


## Trout

View of our play ground on a good day.                                                                                                                                          
View from my top balcony.

----------


## Woody

A lovely place.

----------


## GravelBen

A recent one I was pretty happy with:

Te Waewae Bay by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo



----------


## Happy Jack

> Been to the last two weeks places in the last year. 
> 
> McLean Falls further down the Catlins is also worth a look. (For anybody planning a trip that way)


Got back a week ago and visited both Purakanui and McCLean falls well worth the walk

----------


## redrover

I have been going through some of my photo collections and came across some shots I thought (I hope I am not being pretentious) that others might like, too.
Here are some 'watery' ones.

Waihirere Falls, near Hicks Bay.


Waipunga Falls, Napier-Taupo Road. I think someone else might have posted a similar photo somewhere, way back, but I cannot remember who or where.


Coalpit Dam, Naseby, Central Otago


The Blue Lake, St Bathans, Central Otago. The very same spot was once called Kildare Hill. Prospectors found gold there in the 1860s and dug and dug until the hill became a hole! Eventually it became too deep for hydraulic elevators to work satisfactorily and the workings were abandoned - and the hole filled up with water.

----------


## Feral

Took a couple of photos while out looking around the other morning.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk

----------


## redrover

It occurred to me that a photo of the whole of the Blue Lake (well, most of it) could be informative, rather than just a portion of it featuring spectacular reflections. The township, or what is left of it now, is out of view on the left.



Here are scans of two very old photos, one showing Kildare Hill levelled, and the other showing the hole that finally became the Blue Lake. They couldn't extend the hole too far to the west (left, in the second photo) or the whole town might have fallen into it!

----------


## Dreamer



----------


## 223nut

Nice one dreamer, many years since i have seen this

----------


## T.FOYE

I don't take many arty photos so this one was a rare one for me.

----------


## rugerman

Nice beach wolf dude  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

Heading in for a hunt on Waitangi weekend. Pack full of Sika on the way out :Cool:

----------


## hotbarrels

Some photos of the last moon rise of 2020 over Cooks Beach.  It was a full full moon.

----------


## XR500

Weather's finally changing. Some more rain me hopes!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Some photos of the last moon rise of 2020 over Cooks Beach.  It was a full full moon.


Those are epic, what camera?

----------


## hotbarrels

> Those are epic, what camera?


Nikon D850.  Wide angle shots taken using Tamron 15-30 F2.8, close up of the moon using Nikon 200-500 F5.6

----------


## Shearer



----------


## caberslash



----------


## scotty

oh to be young again...... taken on the first north island forum hunt for the "other pub"

----------


## Louie

A few from my last Naki trip

----------


## silentscope

Just out for a cruise. Love this place.

----------


## norsk

My mate Paul sending out a big top.This was a scetchy job 200 airmiles from town,we were taking down a load of hollow rotten Poplars over a few days.
Yetna River,AK

----------


## chainsaw

Looks VERY sketchy

----------


## GravelBen

Lake Manapouri by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Bent Barrel

Woke up to this view at Lake Pearson

----------


## Gerardo

Lake Taylor.  I was trying to snap a pic of a trout that was lazing about, but couldn't get him unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

I wish I was locked down where you guys are

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## PERRISCICABA

Has been a while since i last been here!

----------


## ando2506

I've been getting into drone photography of late. Here's a couple of shots that might be of interest to some?
1/ Colonius Tower, Cologne, Germany
2/ Aerial of landmark 82, HCMC, Vietnam
3/ Lake Pukaki Headwaters, NZ
4/ Hunting at dusk, NZ

----------


## GravelBen

Couple of recent(ish) ones I was happy with...

Manapouri Cloud by Ben, on Flickr

Mysterious by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## G.I_Joel

Having dinner on a helipad I built in the hills above the kapiti coast

----------


## DemocKot

Some Photos from Altai in Central Russia where  we used to hang out many years ago and the relatives still are guides, used to be good money with the Europeans coming in to visit.
Very similar to NZ in some ways as is Georgia south of Russia
Mainly based here:
https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/...436519!5m1!1e4
They try to claim this place is the centre of Asia lol

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._District.html

----------


## norsk

Paddy sending out a top and striking a pose with the carcass.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Some Photos from Altai in Central Russia where  we used to hang out many years ago and the relatives still are guides, used to be good money with the Europeans coming in to visit.
> Very similar to NZ in some ways as is Georgia south of Russia
> Mainly based here:
> https://www.google.co.nz/maps/place/...436519!5m1!1e4
> They try to claim this place is the centre of Asia lol
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._District.html
> 
> Attachment 179119
> ...


How expensive are they out of curiosity?

----------


## DemocKot

> How expensive are they out of curiosity?


 Here is a link  to their website (in english)

http://www.teamgorky.ru/volcano-vall...a-rafting.html

----------


## A330driver

@DemocKot… beautiful mate… I have a mavic 2 pro… still getting used to it …. Will hopefully post a few myself

----------


## Trout

My buitifull game keeper waiting for some venison.

----------


## Trout

Chilly day today,brrrr.About 2 inchs of snow.

----------


## Trout

About 3 inchs on roof of truck.Now we have no power till 4.30pm grrr.Good old pot belly stove comes in handy sometimes.

----------


## rugerman

That looks a tad nippy  :O O:

----------


## bunji

Have my 60th coming up, Missus pulled some old photos out ,this is me at 28 in 1989 .Where Am I,can you guess by date & Co'ords  off marker with out Google-Foo?? 

At the time was one of the remotest places on earth ,where leprosy was still out of control among the locals & albinos were boiled alive & the "soup" drunk to provide mystery powers to those who  imbibe, "Black Magic" ruled .A hunting & shooting paradise spent 3 years exploring on & off due to on going fighting ,Monsoon seasons & access to supplies etc, some of the best times of my life & very proud of what we did  .

We would travel by paddled canoe with locals hired as interpreters & more importantly to calm down remote villages who had never seen a white man & thought we were spirits come to steal their souls. 

Never slept without a loaded gun beside you as it was not unusual for the old 6th sense to  wake  you to locals creeping into camp armed with Blow pipe, spears or Bow & Arrow ,you wore a large sheath knife always.

We slept under what  was just the old open sided Army Marques & you slept on Swags & Mossie nets no sides so you could get a breeze to fight the 90% humidity & high temps. 

Anyone remember those old Hard Yakka & Rugger work shorts & shirts  :Psmiley:

----------


## terryf

My 7yo with his first snapper. Very happy with himself as I was with him.

----------


## Ryan

> Have my 60th coming up, Missus pulled some old photos out ,this is me at 28 in 1989 .Where Am I,can you guess by date & Co'ords  off marker with out Google-Foo?? 
> 
> At the time was one of the remotest places on earth ,where leprosy was still out of control among the locals & albinos were boiled alive & the "soup" drunk to provide mystery powers to those who  imbibe, "Black Magic" ruled .A hunting & shooting paradise spent 3 years exploring on & off due to on going fighting ,Monsoon seasons & access to supplies etc, some of the best times of my life & very proud of what we did  .
> 
> We would travel by paddled canoe with locals hired as interpreters & more importantly to calm down remote villages who had never seen a white man & thought we were spirits come to steal their souls. 
> 
> Never slept without a loaded gun beside you as it was not unusual for the old 6th sense to  wake  you to locals creeping into camp armed with Blow pipe, spears or Bow & Arrow ,you wore a large sheath knife always.
> 
> We slept under what  was just the old open sided Army Marques & you slept on Swags & Mossie nets no sides so you could get a breeze to fight the 90% humidity & high temps. 
> ...


Sounds like Africa but I've no idea where and don't want to cheat.

----------


## Ryan

Whilst out moving hives the other night.

----------


## bunji

@Ryan That is the Papua New Guinea (PNG) ,Indonesia Border we were based in the foot hills around 85 miles away that would take 2 1/2 days to travel  if you were lucky ,it was where we would pick up our monthly supplies.
The Indo's had a military out post there that the elite Kopassus Special Forces ran Death Squads out of snatching PNG activists/ leaders ,we got to know some of the local army leadership & they would warn us the the Kopassus would show them photos of us & brag how they could kill us & make it look like the locals had done it, they operated freely in the remote PNG country side with no fear of any one doing anything to stop them  .


Another day at the office




Still get wet feet

----------


## Ryan

> @Ryan That is the Papua New Guinea (PNG) ,Indonesia Border we were based in the foot hills around 85 miles away that would take 2 1/2 days to travel  if you were lucky ,it was where we would pick up our monthly supplies.
> The Indo's had a military out post there that the elite Kopassus Special Forces ran Death Squads out of snatching PNG activists/ leaders ,we got to know some of the local army leadership & they would warn us the the Kopassus would show them photos of us & brag how they could kill us & make it look like the locals had done it, they operated freely in the remote PNG country side with no fear of any one doing anything to stop them  .
> 
> 
> Another day at the office
> 
> Attachment 185151
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it bunji, that's a neat life experience man - thanks for sharing.

----------


## MSL

> @Ryan That is the Papua New Guinea (PNG) ,Indonesia Border we were based in the foot hills around 85 miles away that would take 2 1/2 days to travel  if you were lucky ,it was where we would pick up our monthly supplies.
> The Indo's had a military out post there that the elite Kopassus Special Forces ran Death Squads out of snatching PNG activists/ leaders ,we got to know some of the local army leadership & they would warn us the the Kopassus would show them photos of us & brag how they could kill us & make it look like the locals had done it, they operated freely in the remote PNG country side with no fear of any one doing anything to stop them  .
> 
> 
> Another day at the office
> 
> Attachment 185151
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

@MSL Burnt my lips a few times drinking those tins ,we use to get Sip & Piss, the old South Pacific  Beer ,it was all we could get when the missus & me sailed the South Pacific as well,but l think they may have banned high strength beer in the region  while New Caledonia was kicking off again .I always regretted not haggling for a Beer Label Fighting Shield ,they would be great in the Man Cave

----------


## bunji

@Ryan Missus found some pics of meet & greets with the high as Kites Indo soldiers who were garrisoned on that border point to support the Special Forces Koppies, we got a long with these guys OK as they were glad to be away from the Koppies & locals. The little guy at the front in the cap with the smoke  was the one who warned us about the Koppie as l do not think he was so worried about us as the government/media shit fight that would ensue if we did disappear or were found hacked up . 

I am just over 6ft 2" & have size 12 feet  it use to be a great source of amusement for both the Indo's & locals alike & much giggling & trying to jump up to my height  would accompany any meeting with locals .

They still used the old Bren Machine Guns 



5 Star Home Away From Home 






Spent days at a time canoeing to remote areas with the boys on the paddles ,the boys ran on areca nut/Betel nuts which gave a effect like Speed & then at night they smoked a fungi to sleep .They were good blokes who worked with us on & off over the 3 yrs & would stand between us & war parties till cooler heads ruled ,we all gave them part of our Bonus payments to move to a safer area like they all wanted , l often wonder what happened to them .

----------


## MSL

I had a local apprentice assigned to me the times I went there.  His teeth were stained something terrible from Betal nut.  I gave hive a bit of grief about it, the next morning he turned up with lovely clean white teeth!  After a bit of back and forth and some descriptive hand gesturing, it transpired that he had scrubbed his teeth with steel wool most of the evening before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

@MSL They are funny bastards & great people, just another  Commonwealth country the Chinese will end up with, our turn is coming  .

----------


## norsk

Silly shit you do when you are young.

The two tops were limb locked and I had to fell them both out at once.I wedged the back one over and the front one went with it.If the boss had seen this or the picture I would have been fired.

----------


## XR500

The shirt you are wearing...is that where the lumberjack song all started from? :Wink: 

Will have to drag the photo albums out. Have got some goodies from Cambodia Laos Viet Nam and Africa.

----------


## rugerman

Do you mean "I'm an odd fellow and I'm ok" ?   :Have A Nice Day: 
Ok I also own a check shirt 




> The shirt you are wearing...is that where the lumberjack song all started from?
> 
> Will have to drag the photo albums out. Have got some goodies from Cambodia Laos Viet Nam and Africa.

----------


## hotbarrels

First attempt at sunrise photos using the drone.

----------


## bunji

Beautiful clear water & great visibility &  the Bach's Deep Blu Supermarket bursting at the seams with top quality Kai.

----------


## XR500

Looks tempting!
Biggest bugs I ever came across were at the bottom of the rock the Mikhail Lermentov hit...about 8 years before it hit it.

Walkers rock, in the Sounds. Almost never diveable due to the rips. Managed it on a freak calm day.  Could only lift 4 of them. two were the size of dive tanks. Spiny reds too. Not packhorses.

----------


## Efalk

Inspiring pictures

----------


## norsk

Whopping Poplar fell.
Had to rope the whole lot down apart from the trunk.
Hard to beleive this was 15 years ago

----------


## XR500

Now that looks like a lot of work!

----------


## MSL

> Whopping Poplar fell.
> Had to rope the whole lot down apart from the trunk.
> Hard to beleive this was 15 years ago


Ive got some big old poplars to fell, might mill the clear wood for sarking.  Mine will take a little less effort to bring down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

C'mon @MSL, you know you want to!  :Wink:

----------


## MSL

Have you got dry storage?
And yes, I do want to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## XR500

I've enough old corrugated iron and timber to just build over the top of the stacked and flitched pile.

----------


## hotbarrels

Taken with my iPhone - Cooks Beach sunset (unedited)

----------


## Louie

Mahia with the boys



Fishing the next day

----------


## hotbarrels

Fledgling Morepork in the bush at home.  There where 5 birds in the same tree - mum, dad and three of this years chicks.

----------


## norsk

This young woman and her fella are vegans,they agreed to come along fishing.This is the first fish she ever caught,smile sayes it all.

We caught a bunch of Sei and heaps of Ling Cod in the 10 to 20 kg range.

A week later they come out to the house to eat the fish,I thought I had defrosted too much but thought that they could just take it home if they ended up liking it.Those two ate enough fried fish for four men!

----------


## PERRISCICABA



----------


## Black Rabbit

> My buitifull game keeper waiting for some venison.Attachment 180811


How old is she?

----------


## RUMPY

Made this the other day for my sons birthday. Sure it's copied off the internet but he thought it was pretty cool.

----------


## Micky Duck

your sons...or yours???? that looks like a Rumpy mid day snack to me LOL.....

----------


## Black Rabbit



----------


## Black Rabbit

The happiest night of my wife in Christchurch. It was not because how much she won without any knowledge of casino, but the experience of engaging with the locals for the first time.

----------


## Black Rabbit



----------


## Trout

Cold Cass Valley.

----------


## mudgripz

Here are couple of sunsets from shooting sites in Canterbury. The first one during Aussie bushfire about 10 years ago - we just stopped everything and marvelled at the terrain. Like a huge Vincent painting. 



and this one while setting up for spotlighting in Lake Ellesmere area - intense colouring. Memorable..

----------


## hotbarrels

I introduced my mum to photography about 15 years ago.  My dad passed away 11 years ago next month, and now at the age of 80, photography consumes about 90% of my mum's waken hours.  She will find a photo in anything.  I take her on regular outings to give her fresh material to work with which supplements her still life settings that she does in her retirement village apartment.

Here's a few of her recent ones sent to me via messenger.

----------


## Rushy

Your mum has a good eye for a setting that is for sure!

----------


## Trout

Your mother got a colourfully retired life,nice for her.She must have a nice camera,the colours of photos so intense and sharp.Well done.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Your mother got a colourfully retired life,nice for her.She must have a nice camera,the colours of photos so intense and sharp.Well done.


Have tried to keep her gear as up to date as possible.  Her having to learn new gear on a semi regular basis is good mental stimulation (better than sitting in a chair doing sudoku)  :Thumbsup: 
She is currently using Nikon Z7 and several Z and adapted S series lenses.

----------


## Shearer

There is some great fungus around at this time of year. Not always easy to get a good photo of though. Well done to her.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Nice works from your mum, and she must has steady hands. Do `t know what camera your mum is using, but Sony Alpha serials you may introduce to her since it is lighter than SLR, good for capturing daily stuffs, and can make movie style of video with it.

----------


## Black Rabbit

The end of my enduro cross, dirt bike. But, I will pick it up again, once I settle in new place after this covid thing.

----------


## -BW-

I have been trawling through my digital storage looking through old videos to put on my youtube channel, I spent a lot of time some time looking at old photos. Heres some of my favourite pics.

----------


## -BW-



----------


## Mistral

Good eye for sure. (hotbarrels Mum)

----------


## george44

Hangin 5, cool

----------


## Trout

BW,those gunships look so big when the soldiers are standing beside them,woow.Good photos.

----------


## dale

Some local sea-dogs we have in Wellington

----------


## video hunter

Mitre Peak rock photo taken in the North Island of NZ.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Driving along the road then stopped for a comfort stop and noticed this small scale replica Mitre Peak look alike rock. Took a photo, perhaps I should have picked the rock up and put it on the web for sale, but I just left it be where it belongs ie made in the NI...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Louie

A few from this autumn/winter roll of film, it got damaged a bit so pics weren't as good as I was hoping.

----------


## rugerman

Nice  :Have A Nice Day: 
I didn't think anyone used film anymore, or you could even buy it. where do you get it developed

----------


## Louie

> Nice 
> I didn't think anyone used film anymore, or you could even buy it. where do you get it developed


 @rugerman thanks mate, most photography shops still do it. Photo warehouse is my usual go to and i just have a opp shop $20 plastic film camera that i keep on my belt in the bush.

----------


## rugerman

I have my old mans semi decent film camera that you could have if you want it. It's pretty big ( probably too big to cart around the bush). I can find it and give you the details if you want. Offered it to a mate a while back but everyone's gone to digital these days.

----------


## Louie

That'd be legendary thanks @rugerman, I'd happily pay you for it though

----------


## rugerman

All good mate, I will just be happy someone is using it. I found it, It's a Minolta 7000, has a 28-70mm lens on it, a separate flash ( little booklet with it says Program flash 2800AF) and a 70-210mm extra zoom lens. Comes in a hard camera bag.

----------


## john m

Didn't find the lamb killer this morning. But I did find the best part of the day.

----------


## Shearer

West Coast sunset

----------


## kruza

this is a set up using my pH, glycerin, a soldering iron magnifying glass stand with alligator clips and the background flower is a printed photo I took of a flower. One of a few I took playing with reflections.

----------


## kruza



----------


## Black Rabbit



----------


## Shearer

Sunset over lake Christabel.

----------


## Bushline

Turangi tui

----------


## Black Rabbit



----------


## Bushline

Nice pic!

----------


## Maca49

Sunset tonight at Kinloch

----------


## XR500

Yes, it was a doozy from up here too. Photos didn't come out as well as yours though...

----------


## quentin

Looking at these bird photos made me want to head out, and see what I could come up with. Also an excuse to play with the new camera

----------


## Cigar

That is an awesome photo!  :Thumbsup:

----------

